# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Tube sound

## kaspich

taa kaa man teetis turpmaak aizliedza ievietot savus darbus kaa saveejos, naacaas panjemt rokaa lodaamuru un pasham ko salodet.

koncepts: po naucnomu uztaisiits line preamp ar tube skanju.

sheemu [pagaidaam] nelikshu. tam ir vairaaki iemesli:
a) labaak nelieliities pirms laika
b) kaa tur bija - pirms 100 gadiem cilveeki maaceeja labaak sheemas ziimeet (C) neatceros
c) man ir naiva ceriiba, ka vienai chupinjai 'audiofiilu' vareetu buut interesants shaads pribambass

taatad: ir sheema; ir uzprojekteeta PCB

shaads ir 1 kanaala modulis.

abiem kopiigs barotaajs [gandriiz pabeigts]:


turpinaajums sekos.

----------


## osscar

gaidam rezultātu, varētu salodēt ja būs labs  ::

----------


## kaspich

shis modulis rabatajet!
pamatparametri:
izejas priegumi: 12V 1A un 200V 10mA

taa kaa es nevis vienkaarshi kopeeju kaadu izstraadaajumu, bet to tieshaam izstraadaju, tad seko neliels 12V reports.

1. scenaarijs: tilts un 32000uF parastie kondensatori:


2. scenaarijs: tilts, 2 grupas pa 16000uF, starp kuraam 0.82 ohm/5W


kaa redzam, 100hz kompoente ir nokritusi par >12db [t.i., 4X], turklaat, ir pilniigi cits izejas fona spektrs. 

shaadaa sleegumaa Low ESR [pat 1000uF] pievienosana samazinaaja augstaakas harmonikas [500..1000hz] par 0.X db, un tika atziita par nelietderiigu.

300+Hz komponentes tiek slaapeetas par vismaz 20db [10X] vairaak kaa vnk paraleeli sleegtiem kondensatoriem. luuk, ko izdara 1 pretestiiba!


preciizi dati. izmantojot CRC ar 0.82 ohm pretestiibu, tiikla haronikas tiek sleepeetas sekojoshi[salidiznot ar R=0ohm]:
100Hz: -14db
200Hz: -17db
300Hz: -24db
400Hz: -24db
500Hz: -24db

pie Ueff=10mV pulsaaciju [100hz komponente]: 200Hz komponente ir 1mV; 300Hz: zem 100uV

----------


## osscar

vēl var CLC  pamēģināt salīdzināšanai ja ir kāda drosele pie rokas, te jau nikno nevajag.

----------


## kaspich

> vēl var CLC  pamēģināt salīdzināšanai ja ir kāda drosele pie rokas, te jau nikno nevajag.


 taada, kas man patiktu - nav pa rokai.
jo: induktivitaati vajag palielu [lai buutu efekts pret R], tipu - veelams 28 type pulveri toroiidaa [lai mazaak starojumu].
tos ferriitus ar augstu mjuu nav jeega uz 200..1000hz..

----------


## osscar

no tāda viedokļa rezistors ir budžeta variants kurš strādā bezotkazno  ::   Droseles tiešām grūti atrast un tās ir palielas...

----------


## kaspich

> no tāda viedokļa rezistors ir budžeta variants kurš strādā bezotkazno   Droseles tiešām grūti atrast un tās ir palielas...


 mjaa. redz, atkal viens it kaa siikums, bet:
agraak [lampu eeraa] uzlika droseli - klucis pamatigs. bet - augstaakaas harmonikas slaapee eicami. ok, raadzinjaa fons [50+100hz] ir, bet ausiis neceert.
ieliksim tur R - zumees, hetam frekvence moduleesies - pilniigs murgs. a taadu droselju bija daaaaudz vienaa apparatusaa  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tas gan, tāpēc jau gribējās redzēt droseles mērījumus, bet ka nav ta nav.

----------


## kaspich

ar pietiekoshu induktivitaati spektram virs 100hz vajadzeetu gaazties veel par kaartu [5..10 reizes] lejaa  ::

----------


## marizo

Kaspich, pie reizes ieliec plates otru pusi, lai neviens neiedomājas apšaubīt Tavu lodēšanas prasmi!  :: 

CLC, CRC spektru nav nācies redzēt, bet mērīta maiņstrāvas komponente pēc filtra.
Kaut gan lampas neinteresē, pasekošu turpinājumam.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, pie reizes ieliec plates otru pusi, lai neviens neiedomājas apšaubīt Tavu lodēšanas prasmi! 
> 
> CLC, CRC spektru nav nācies redzēt, bet mērīta maiņstrāvas komponente pēc filtra.
> Kaut gan lampas neinteresē, pasekošu turpinājumam.


 sheit veel slikti sanaaca. kauns  :: 
bet, es patreneeshos, un paltes iemetiishu arii no apakshas.

es shoreiz skatiiju pulsaaciju spektru, jo plika pulsaaciju amplituuda iisti nesniedz info:
a) pirmaas harmonikas smuki ignoree OPampi [kurus parasti izmantojam muusdienaas], PSRR normaaliem OPiem ir augsts. diemzheel, tas samazinaas, pieaugot F;
b) zemaakaas harmonikas nerada baigos U baroshanas kjeedees deelj filtriem zemes cilpaas [tb, saliekam filtreejoshos/blokjeejoshos C baroshanaa, bet uz augstaakaam F pieaug gan celinju, gan elektroliitu Z]
c) lielaaks 50/100 fons subjktiivi nav tik dzirdams, kaa augstaaku harmoniku siikonja.

sore par monologu  ::

----------


## osscar

Vispār diezgan daudz grāmatu autori uzskata , ka neregulējams baroklis "skan" daudz labāk nekā regulējams...gan preampos gan galiniekos...vai tas ir dēļ headrooma vai dēļ kā cita - hvz....kā reiz pat lasīju ka 50/100Hz zāģis pat uzlabo skaņu pie klipinga  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Vispār diezgan daudz grāmatu autori uzskata , ka neregulējams baroklis "skan" daudz labāk nekā regulējams...gan preampos gan galiniekos...vai tas ir dēļ headrooma vai dēļ kā cita - hvz....kā reiz pat lasīju ka 50/100Hz zāģis pat uzlabo skaņu pie klipinga


 ha, tur viltiiba sanaak.
nereguleejamos jaaliek ar U rezervi.
tb, tuksgaitaa U buus krietni augstaaks. respektiivi - piikjii jauda ampam var buut pat >1.5 reizes lielaaka kaa videejaa maksiimaalaa.
reaala skanja jau nav nepaartraukts signaals - buutiska tieshi peak rezerve. tad nu ar nereguleejamu 10w amps piikjii izspiediis visus 15+w.. it kaa nav iipasji daudz, bet - tomeer..
par to zagji.. hvz.. driizaak kaut kaa taa - ja ir nestabilizeets barotaajs, tad clip gadiijumaa 'noseezhas' noslogotaa puse, uzlabojot DC offset driftu. tb, sanaak taada kaa atpakaljsaite.

----------


## osscar

vēl, cik tur varēja noprast- regulējamā barokļa saite "iebuksē" piedevām. Katrā ziņā man patīk tavs baroklis ar CRC. Lampas kvēle ar DC tiks kurināta , tas laikam skaitās cool lampām?

----------


## kaspich

> vēl, cik tur varēja noprast- regulējamā barokļa saite "iebuksē" piedevām. Katrā ziņā man patīk tavs baroklis ar CRC. Lampas kvēle ar DC tiks kurināta , tas laikam skaitās cool lampām?


 jaa, lampas kvele ar stabilizeetu [7805] kveeli. anods: arii CRC+shunta stabilitrons + RC filtrs. 
DCstablizeta kveele - iists audiopedofiilu risinaajums  ::  fonam vnk mazaakam vajadzeetu buut, darba muuzham ilgakam..


12V barotaajam pie 1A ir 25mV pulsaacijas p-p
anodam 200V ir 100mV p-p [papildus buus veel viens RC filtrs uz plates]. labots: peec lazhas novershanas: 7mV p-p  :: 

man jau skjiet, ka buus ok.

p.s. abiem ljoti smuka pulsaaciju sinusoiida [100hz].

----------


## ddff

uzriktee veel lai kveele iesleedzas vispirms un izsleedzas peec visa paareejaa, citaadi no auksta katoda rauj nost elektronus.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> uzriktee veel lai kveele iesleedzas vispirms un izsleedzas peec visa paareejaa, citaadi no auksta katoda rauj nost elektronus.
> 
> ddff


 lampaam shoks veel iestaasies. man jau taapat ir sajuuta, ka vinjas fonaa ar lielu ironijas devu uz mani luur un gatavo sabotaazhu.. 
bet, ja interese kaadam buus, tad shis navarots + laba simetriskaa ieeja ir pirmie darbi listaa  ::

----------


## Didzis

Eu vīri, par ko runa iet. Nu kāds var būt fons pie 200V un 10mA, jūs par ko runajat. Es vēl saprastu ja 12V un 30A  ::  . Kāds tur vēl ESR, tak piemet divus vecus 10 mikrofaradu kondensātorus ar fig viņu zin kadu ESR, pretestību pa vidu un lampai būs vismas -80dB fona līmenis. Tā tak lampu tehnika  ::  . A kādas problēmas uztaisīt mūsdienās stabilizētu barošanu. Tad dabūsi fona līmeni vel mazaku. Ar gala pakāpi ir čakarēšanās, jo tur spriegums lielāks un strāva arī, bet priekšpastiprinātajā viss pofig. Ja arī španungs nebūs stabilizēts, nu skaņu tas nekādīgi neietekmēs. Tak skaņas līmenis salīdzinājumā ar barošanas spriegumu ir vienkārši niecīgs. Lampu tehnikā 180V, vai 250V ir pilnīgi pie kājas. Problēma ir ar foniem, bet ne ar anodsprieguma lielumu. osscar, nezinu, ko tie daudzie autori gramatās uzkata, bet līdzstāva arī Āfrikā ir līdzsrāva. Gan jau tūlīt panesīsies, ka kenetrona taisngriezis labāks par diodēm un vel citas HI-END muļķības. Tak piemet diožu tiltam virknē pretestību- aļā kenetrons gatavs  ::   Ja es taisītu lampu priekšpastiprinātāju, tad uzliktu tranzistoru stabilizatoru uz 200V un neštukotu ne par droselēm, ne par foniem. Nu jā, ja nu vienīgi ticība neļauj lampu verķī izmantot pusvadītajus  ::

----------


## Didzis

ddff, nu nerauj neko nost no lampu katodiem, ja anodspriegumu ieslēdz reizē ar kvēli. Neviena krievu lampu televizoram nebija nekādas anodsprieguma aiztures un lampas kalpoja gadu desmitiem    ::  . Manuprāt jūs esat "pārlasījušies"interneta muļķības  ::  . Ja nu vajag anodsprieguma aizturi, tad tikai forsētās shēmās, kad, piemēram, uz EL34 lampām uzmauc 800V un vairak . Pie tadiem režimiem gadās, ka pie aukstas kvēles izbliež lamai cauri. Tai pat laikā uz GU50 mauc kaut 1kV bez kvēles un pofig tai lampai. Priekšpastiprinātajā pilnīgi pofig, ka anodspriegums uz anoda ir uzreiz pēc ieslēgšanas.

----------


## arnis

wot shitaa vienmeer par visu pofig un peec tam briinaas, ka lampa nemaz neskan kaa lampa

----------


## kaspich

> Eu vīri, par ko runa iet. Nu kāds var būt fons pie 200V un 10mA, jūs par ko runajat. Es vēl saprastu ja 12V un 30A  . Kāds tur vēl ESR, tak piemet divus vecus 10 mikrofaradu kondensātorus ar fig viņu zin kadu ESR, pretestību pa vidu un lampai būs vismas -80dB fona līmenis. Tā tak lampu tehnika  . A kādas problēmas uztaisīt mūsdienās stabilizētu barošanu. Tad dabūsi fona līmeni vel mazaku. Ar gala pakāpi ir čakarēšanās, jo tur spriegums lielāks un strāva arī, bet priekšpastiprinātajā viss pofig. Ja arī španungs nebūs stabilizēts, nu skaņu tas nekādīgi neietekmēs. Tak skaņas līmenis salīdzinājumā ar barošanas spriegumu ir vienkārši niecīgs. Lampu tehnikā 180V, vai 250V ir pilnīgi pie kājas. Problēma ir ar foniem, bet ne ar anodsprieguma lielumu. osscar, nezinu, ko tie daudzie autori gramatās uzkata, bet līdzstāva arī Āfrikā ir līdzsrāva. Gan jau tūlīt panesīsies, ka kenetrona taisngriezis labāks par diodēm un vel citas HI-END muļķības. Tak piemet diožu tiltam virknē pretestību- aļā kenetrons gatavs   Ja es taisītu lampu priekšpastiprinātāju, tad uzliktu tranzistoru stabilizatoru uz 200V un neštukotu ne par droselēm, ne par foniem. Nu jā, ja nu vienīgi ticība neļauj lampu verķī izmantot pusvadītajus


 
viss ir pareizi  :: 
mieru, tikai mieru.
par fonu bija runa par 12V baroshanu, kur man barojas gan OPampi, gan kveele. jaa, OPampiem virtuaalaa zeme ir stabilizeta, papildus filtreeta, bet tomeer - 1A ir paliela straava [ja par lampu tehniku runaajam]  :: 
a anodam - jaa, nu ir 7mV p-p. paarreekjinot uz lampas swing - sanaak kaadi -80db, nerekjinot PSRR. smuki.
buus noskanjojums - buus stabilizeeta. buus divpolaara. buus simetriskaas ieejas. shobriid nav.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ddff, nu nerauj neko nost no lampu katodiem, ja anodspriegumu ieslēdz reizē ar kvēli. Neviena krievu lampu televizoram nebija nekādas anodsprieguma aiztures un lampas kalpoja gadu desmitiem    . Manuprāt jūs esat "pārlasījušies"interneta muļķības  . Ja nu vajag anodsprieguma aizturi, tad tikai forsētās shēmās, kad, piemēram, uz EL34 lampām uzmauc 800V un vairak . Pie tadiem režimiem gadās, ka pie aukstas kvēles izbliež lamai cauri. Tai pat laikā uz GU50 mauc kaut 1kV bez kvēles un pofig tai lampai. Priekšpastiprinātajā pilnīgi pofig, ka anodspriegums uz anoda ir uzreiz pēc ieslēgšanas.


 te jaapiekriit. auksts katods elektronus neemitee - to redzam peec anoda I, kas ir 0. protams, smukaak ir/buus, ja/kas anoda spriegums paraadiisies veelaak + leeni/maigi pieaugs, lai izejaa nav kaut kaadi paarejas spriegumi.
ja arii izeja ir lampas, tas nav buutiski, jo taas uzsilst leenaak/veelak. tachu sheit - visa paareejaa elektronika ir gatava uzreiz  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ..Ja arī španungs nebūs stabilizēts, nu skaņu tas nekādīgi neietekmēs. Tak skaņas līmenis salīdzinājumā ar barošanas spriegumu ir vienkārši niecīgs.


 shis gan shoreiz nebuus taisniiba :P

----------


## Didzis

Ja Tev anodā 200V un pastiprināti tiek 250mV, vai kaut 1V, tad barošanai ir tāda rezerve, ka maz nelieks. Protams, ja skaņu dzīsi lampas nelimearaja daļaa, vai citādāk mocīsi, tad barošanas priegumam būs nozīme. 
Ja runa par anodsprieguma aizturi, tad vienīgais profesionalais variants ir slēdzis anodsprieguma ķēdē. Profesionāli autobraucēji neizmanto automatiskās ātrumkārbas un profesionali skņotaji slēdz anodspriegumu ar roku  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ... Protams, ja skaņu dzīsi lampas nelimearaja daļaa, vai citādāk mocīsi, tad barošanas priegumam būs nozīme. ..


 kaa man simpatizee apkjeeriigi cilveeki..  ::

----------


## normundss

> Vispār diezgan daudz grāmatu autori uzskata , ka neregulējams baroklis "skan" daudz labāk nekā regulējams...gan preampos gan galiniekos...vai tas ir dēļ headrooma vai dēļ kā cita - hvz....kā reiz pat lasīju ka 50/100Hz zāģis pat uzlabo skaņu pie klipinga


 Mana visai nelielā pieredze ar vienu lampu preampu ir tāda:  vislabāk skan šunta stabilizators, otrajā vietā neregulēts CRC, virknes sprieguma stabilizators attālā trešajā vietā.  Citos gadījumos protams var būt savādāk.  

Lampu galiniekam likt regulētu barokli - tas jau manuprāt vispār ir kaut kas no dīvainās eksotikas.

----------


## kaspich

ja driikst commentu/versiju.
redz, shunta tipa stabilizatoram Iout=const

ja dzird atskjiriibu shuntam vs virknes - aciimredzot, ir probleemas ar gnd cilpaam - deelj barotaaja noslodzes izmainjas veidojas potenciaalu delta, kas lien iekshaa skanjaa.
sho diezgan vienakarshi pamodeleet - caur RC kjeedi no jaudas ampa izejas ietopiijam AC virknes stabilizatora izejaa. un tad paskatamies, vai/cik/kur lien cauri tas AC.  ::

----------


## ddff

> ddff, nu nerauj neko nost no lampu katodiem, ja anodspriegumu ieslēdz reizē ar kvēli. Neviena krievu lampu televizoram nebija nekādas anodsprieguma aiztures un lampas kalpoja gadu desmitiem


 Ar iesleegshanu nav tik traki, anodspriegums taapat dazhas ms kavee, jo tiek laadeeti kondesatori, vairaak bija domaats par izsleegshanu, kad kveele pazuud uzreiz, jo parasti tur ir mainjspriegums no trafa, bet anodspriegums pakaapeniski, kameer izlaadeejas kondensatori. Praktisku atskiriibu pamaniiju, kad ieviesu sho on/off proceduuru Marshall 100W gitaaru pastiprinaatajiem, kur tos meedza sleegaat iekshaa/ aaraa pa 10 reizeem viena koncerta laikaa. Tur staav 5881 vai 6L6WXT lampas un parasti peec kaadiem 100 +/- koncertiem vismaz paaris uzgaaja kosmosaa. Shobriid lampa kalpo vismaz 3...4 meeneshus ilgaak. 

ddff

----------


## Didzis

Par ģitāras stiprekļiem  cita runa. Tur lampas strādā nežēlīgā fuža režīmā un skaidrs, ka var lampas ietaupīt pareizi padodot španungu. Pro aparātos jau kā reizi bija divi slēdži. Viens barošanai, otrs anodam. Vispirms ieslēdz barošanu, tad pēc kādas minūtes anodspriegumu, bet izslēdz vienmēr pirmo anodspriegumu. Nedomāju, ka lampu priekšpastiprinātājam tas ir aktuāli un arī vai, jaudas galiniekam uz mazām jaudām, vajag sarežģīt barošanas ieslēgšanu.

----------


## guguce

Bija raidītājs ar 2taktu gala pakāpi uz lampām, un 
tur tā ieslēgšanās bija automatizēta - atkarīga no kvēles. 
Anodspriegumu ieslēdza relejs tikai pēc lampu uzsilšanas (ja kvēles nebija, tad neieslēdzās vispār). 
Uz barošanas bloku gan gāja kādi vadi 30. Varbūt pat nav izķidāts. 

 ::    bet cik skaistām, zilām, ugunīm tās lampas norūca bez kvēles    ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> gitaaru pastiprinaatajiem, kur tos meedza sleegaat iekshaa/ aaraa pa 10 reizeem viena koncerta laikaa


 Kāpēc? Ārkārtīgi neveselīgi - pastāvīgi temperatūras lēcieni katodiem. Vislabākais režīms lampai - šodien ieslēgt un strādāt, līdz tai pēdējā stundiņa pienāk. Tad tas būs ļoti, ļoti ilgi.

----------


## ddff

Grupa uz skatuves nejautaa kas ir veseliigi, kas nee - grib un izsleedz. Es paartaisiiju lai straadaatu tikai anodsprieguma sleedzis, bet ne kveeles.

ddff

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tādā gadījumā piekrītu - tas labāk, nekā pastāvīgi sist viņiem pa pirkstiem (lai negrābstās!) un lamāties. _Fool proof_ risinājums.   ::

----------


## kaspich

prieksh manas pirmaas plates nav slikti, man domaat. nu ko, show must go on!

----------


## arnis

> taa kaa man teetis turpmaak aizliedza ievietot savus darbus kaa saveejos, naacaas panjemt rokaa lodaamuru un pasham ko salodet.


 Tev gan teetis labi iemaaciijis plates ziimeet  ::

----------


## kaspich

teetis mani regulaari klapeeja  :: 


1. raunds beidizes. jaatpuutina kaajas  :: 

faak.. 2h ar visadiem sikumiem nojaU^(&(jos.. normaali, atstanceetaa versijaa - 15min shaadam darbam jau daudz..

----------


## Mosfet

Plates jau labas. Pats taisīji vai kāds? Varēji jau ielikt blokshēmu, citādi tās bildes tādas mazas, tā jau interesanti. Gribēju jautāt ,vai  TEV tie opamp stādās A klasē?

----------


## kaspich

nu ko, montaazha gandriiz pabeigta!

----------


## kaspich

> Plates jau labas. Pats taisīji vai kāds? Varēji jau ielikt blokshēmu, citādi tās bildes tādas mazas, tā jau interesanti. Gribēju jautāt ,vai  TEV tie opamp stādās A klasē?


 nu, teetis vairs plates netaisa, naacaas pasham taisiit..
bloksheema diezgan vienkaarsha [domaaju, nav veerts baigi zimeet]:
in buferis
lampas kaskaade
izejas buferis [A klase ar dinamisku slodzi + Opamps].

OPampus nemociishu A klasee. skanjas daljaa mn iesaakumam buus OPA134, vinjiem pie Rload>2K THD [3.harmonika] ir 0.000X, neticu, ka veel bisku to nospiezhot, baigi mainiisies subjektivaa uztvere.
man taapat 2.harmonika buus virs 1..2%..

----------


## osscar

Gaidu ar nepacietību rezultātu  ::  kā reiz briestu vienam preampam. PCB zīmējumu ar par kolu iedosi ?   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Gaidu ar nepacietību rezultātu  kā reiz briestu vienam preampam. PCB zīmējumu ar par kolu iedosi ?


 par 10% Coca Cola Latvia akciju paketi ar dalibnieku liigumu, kur 1 tonna gadaa stikla pudeliitees bez maksas pienaakas - ljogko  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> prieksh manas pirmaas plates nav slikti


 Tiešām nav slikti. Tikai pirmā šogad vai šonedēļ?  ::  
Pats gatavoji vai pasūtīji?

----------


## kaspich

> prieksh manas pirmaas plates nav slikti
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Tiešām nav slikti. Tikai pirmā šogad vai šonedēļ?  
> Pats gatavoji vai pasūtīji?


 kaapeec gan es taadu nevaretu savu pirmo plati uztaisit.. 
nee, pats nemocos jau padsmitgadu. Almiko to dara profesionaali..

p.s. lampa pat DC rezhiimu maak notureet..  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Vai lampas panelis nav ielodēts PCB tāpēc, lai varētu dažādu tipu lampas mainīt? Varbūt cits tehnoloģisks funktieris?

----------


## kaspich

process otladki.

protams, kaa bez lazhaam. pirmais globaalais FAIL ir baroshanas trafs, kursh tika iegaadats pirms lampaam - attiecigi, 700mA kveeles straava ir par daudz.
vienu kanaalu velk bez probleemaam, bet 2 - nebus korekti..

----------


## kaspich

> Vai lampas panelis nav ielodēts PCB tāpēc, lai varētu dažādu tipu lampas mainīt? Varbūt cits tehnoloģisks funktieris?


 tieshi taa. shis vairaak kaa testa board, njemshu priekshaa/pak%$%* visu, kas kust - triodes, pentodes..

----------


## normundss

> ja driikst commentu/versiju.
> redz, shunta tipa stabilizatoram Iout=const
> 
> ja dzird atskjiriibu shuntam vs virknes - aciimredzot, ir probleemas ar gnd cilpaam - deelj barotaaja noslodzes izmainjas veidojas potenciaalu delta, kas lien iekshaa skanjaa.
> sho diezgan vienakarshi pamodeleet - caur RC kjeedi no jaudas ampa izejas ietopiijam AC virknes stabilizatora izejaa. un tad paskatamies, vai/cik/kur lien cauri tas AC.


 Konkrētais virknes regulators ir izmantots par detaļu donoru, tā ka tas pagaidām paliks domu ekperiments   ::  .  Bet vispār "pastāv viedoklis", ka dzirdamās šunta vs virknes regulatoru atšķirības rodas dēļ nevienmērīgākas virknes regulatoru izejas pretestības dažādās frekvencēs.  

Arī National Semiconductor opampu datasheetos (vai application notes) esmu redzējis rekomendācijas high performance audio vajadzībām barošanu taisīt uz opampiem nevis 78XX tipa regulatoriem, paskaidrojumus gan tur neatradu.

----------


## kaspich

nu protams, ka labam virknes regulatoram uz OPamp baazes buus labaaki parametri kaa LM78XX.
tur ir gan pastiprinaajums; gan augsheejaa frekvence - no shejienes: augstaaks stabilizaacijas koefs, mazaaka izejas pretestiiba, arii pie videejaam/augstaakaam frekvenceem taa izejas pretestiiba pieaug daudz lenaak..
pietiek jau datasheet paskatiities.
78XX stabilizaacijas koefs >56db, OPampam open loop pastipirnaajums [uz zemajaam frekvencem] mieriigi i 100, i 120db + tranis kopemitera [biezhi] slegumaa.
izejas pretestiiba - 78XX nav ipashu grafiku [neatceros redzeejis], bet uz OPamp baazes var ljoti zemu Rout dabuut..
78XX ir leetais variants.. taa vinjsh arii jaauztver.

----------


## kaspich

taaks, pirmaa bilde peec tehniskas palaishanas.
kaa redzam, K2=1%; K3<0.03%, paareejaas harmonikas nogrimst troksnjos.

ar poci var regulet K2 no 0.2..1%

turpmaakais uzdevums: bisku paforseet K2 un peec iespeejas samazinaat K3. kaut - arii shaads rezultaats naav slikts! siltumam buutu jaabuut saklausamam!  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Labāk jau LM317/337  no lētajiem,cik vajag izejā pieregulē un pulsācijas slāpēšanas koificents labāks, izejas R mazāks. Bet ja vajag ko labu tad protams diskrētais ar opamp.

----------


## kaspich

paforseeju K2 piikjos liidz kaadiem 5%.
oi, kaads softly dzidrums paradaas..  :: 
pilnigi magic..  :: 


man otro dienu klemme uz RU blici Romain Rain. vinji taadu goth+synth speelee.
iesleedzam 'Vashe sovershenstvo' - beigaas solists dzied. oi, kaada smuka bisku gaardzosha/vibrato pieskanja paraadaas vokaalam.. kaiifs. pat mono/uz mazajiem 'monitorijiem' kaa dzirdams..  ::

----------


## arnis

tev tur dereetu to reguleeshanu citaa diapazonaa, nu piem 0,5-5% piem, jo 0,2-1 kautkaa nepaarliecinoshi

----------


## kaspich

nu, K2 ljaujas paforseeties.
es piesleegshu baroshanas trafu, nokopshu siikumus, tad sataisiishu grafikus [shai lampas sleguma versijai] level vs THD, THD spektru, u.t.t.  ::

----------


## kaspich

prieksplaana jaunais trafs + primitiivs soft starts [veelaak tiks upgreidots].

----------


## arnis

KaaC smuX toroĪds :P

----------


## kaspich

stereo performans.

ar otru kanalu pat garlaiciigi - vnk detaljas salodeejam, piesleedzam baroshanu, viss darbojas..

----------


## kaspich

> KaaC smuX toroĪds :P


 
20w un 60w toroiidiem vienaads gabariits  :: 
tikai shis tieshaam performee - dod visu, ko prasa  ::

----------


## Vikings

Visu laiku nagi niezēja pajautāt vai tiešām plates vēl aizvien tiek zīmētas ar TO PAŠU kompīti. Pēdējā bilde nodeva, ka jā.  :: 
Par pašu tēmu - tā tīri interesanti palasīt lai gan īsti nav intereses par lampu tehniku. Vismaz ir zinātniskā pieeja.

----------


## kaspich

aizveesturiskais laptops ar DOS baazeeto PCAD un OrCAD ne reizi nav uzkaaries, ko nevaretu teikt par visiem jaunaakajiem kompjiem  :: 



taa ir visauzkstaakaa skanja



videji silta skanja



pocis galeejaa staavoklii - vissiltaakaa skanja


kaa redzam, tube sound taisa leenu, bet stabilu K2 pieaugumu [visur dominee tieshi 2. harmonika, 3. par vismaz 20db zemaaka, 4. paradaas tikai pie max karstas skanjas un max IN level].

THD it kaa kaapums zem -30db out level - troksnji+sampleeshanas kljuudas. ja PC izdomaa opereeties ar 16bit, un meeriit -90db level [-30 X 0.1%], tur nekas praatiigs nesanaak..

----------


## kaspich

sheit sarkanaa kraasaa  tipveida tranzistoru ampa [AB klase] THD atkariiba no IN level.
redzam, ka - jo mazaaks IN level, jo RELATIIVI lielaaki kroplji [jo crossover kroplji ir diegan neatkariigi no signaala liimenja], respektiivi -ciesh mikrodinamika;
pie videejaam jaudaam - viss it kaa ok, bet taapeec, ka nav otraas harmonikas, nav taa suliiguma, siltuma.
pie jaudaam, kas tuvojas clipiem, seko mezhoniigi straujsh THD kaapums. respektiivi - mazs piikjitis sataisa lielas ziepes.
turklaat, ja tube pamataa ir 2.harmonika [3. vismaz ar kaartu zemaaka, un zem dzirdamiibas slieksnja], tad nobalansetam AB klases ampam - pamataa 'nemuzikaalaa' 3. harmonika + plass spektrs ar 4..10.+ harmoniku deelj crossover kropljiem. 

protams, shaadu tube preampu ir jeega izmantot ar kvalitatiivu tranju jaudas ampu. ja amps buus Tripath liimenii - no suuda zeltu neuztaisiisi (C) latvieshu tautas paruna.

----------


## moa

Negribu būt riebīgs, bet pagaidām, varbūt tas tā ir tīši, neredzot shēmu ka slēgts, tās lampas tur prasta butaforija. Atvaino, bet tikai beidzamajām platēm tur kas sāka veidoties vizuāli kustētspējīgs un pat tad tāda plate nav īsti normāla lampas apvidū.

----------


## osscar

nu tak ir tur lampa - tikai ar vadiņiem pie konektoriem pievienota, ja pareizi saprotu.

----------


## kaspich

> Negribu būt riebīgs, bet pagaidām, varbūt tas tā ir tīši, neredzot shēmu ka slēgts, tās lampas tur prasta butaforija. Atvaino, bet tikai beidzamajām platēm tur kas sāka veidoties vizuāli kustētspējīgs un pat tad tāda plate nav īsti normāla lampas apvidū.


 par bazham par butaforiju - sapratu. bet to paareejo gan nesapratu  :: 
hmm. interesanti - bet, kaa var noteikt, vai plate ir normaala lampas apviduu? :P


ja par butaforiju teemu - tur jau tas staasts, ka biezhi vien [lielaaka dalja] warm sound gaidiitaaji iemudrii lampas sleegumos, kas nekaadi neveido sho 'lampu' silto skanju.
un tad saakas staasti.
viens no labaakajiem - lampas jaanovieto vertikaali [sho jau 1reiz piemineeju, dikti patiik]..
un to saka RU avtoritet auto audio jomaa..

----------


## moa

Lab, mazliet nepamaniju, pamatnei vajag jebkuru platumu vai pat konstrukciju. Ja karājas gaisā, starpība nav liela kā, svarīgāk ir kādas konstrukcijas ligzda ::  Bez shēmas tā grūtāk saprast, bet es to piecvatīgo ņemtu stāvus montējamu, trani citur un lampu uz stūri vairāk. Bet nu tas tā pa manam, negalvoju ka pareizākais.

----------


## kaspich

nu, mani apsveerumi bija vienkaarshi: lampa ir Galvenaa detalja, tai jaabuut Centraa  :: 
tas tranis ir 7805 kveelei un virtual ground; 5W ir papildus atslogoshanai. nez, es labak horizontaalo - zemaka temperatuura. mazaak apstaro to radiatoru. taapat jau ar teicamu lietderiibu tas viss lampu pasaakums neizceljas..  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, nu visu cieņu, Kaspich! Cmuki! Pats gan par lampām zinu tikai to, ka šām ir anods, katods un tīkliņš  :: , tāpēc labāk nedzīšu lažu. Cik ilgi plati štukoji? Tak ne jau ar automātisko "treisingu". Un palasot šo tēmu paliek skaidrs, ka, lai puslīdz nopietni pat tikai hobija veidā ar šitām lietām nodarbotos, derētu kaut kas vairāk par testeri un vecu osci. 

p.s. Lampas vertikāli jāliek , lai zemo frekvenču elektroni skriedami no katoda uz anodu pa ceļam nenokristu lejā - basu nebūs  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Moa, palasi šiet:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.p...=5714&start=60
Tas ir iesākums. Tad arī viss kļūs skaidrāks.

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, nu visu cieņu, Kaspich! Cmuki! Pats gan par lampām zinu tikai to, ka šām ir anods, katods un tīkliņš , tāpēc labāk nedzīšu lažu. Cik ilgi plati štukoji? Tak ne jau ar automātisko "treisingu". Un palasot šo tēmu paliek skaidrs, ka, lai puslīdz nopietni pat tikai hobija veidā ar šitām lietām nodarbotos, derētu kaut kas vairāk par testeri un vecu osci. 
> 
> p.s. Lampas vertikāli jāliek , lai zemo frekvenču elektroni skriedami no katoda uz anodu pa ceļam nenokristu lejā - basu nebūs


 plate [shaada] top aptuveni.. nu, ja ir sheema [taa parasti kadus paaris vakarus upgreidojaas, jo rodas arvien jaunas idejas], tad 2 X pa paris stundaam vajag.
shii jau taada prasta - bliivums nekaads..

es veeljoprojam pamataa ar 4.5 PCAD un OrCAD 3.XX straadaaju [2006 un eagle neiedziivojaas], un shim var izmantot [izmantoju] autorouter iiso celinju savienoshanai. bisku paatrina procesu. autotracingu nekad nekam izmantojis neesmu, nedomaju, ka pc rubii kaut 1/1000 no skanju lietaam  :: 
tb, izvietoshana, celinju optimizaacija, poligoni - viss manuaali.

----------


## moa

Opāaa ::  Tiešām nebiju tur ieskatījies. Interesants atpakaļsaites risinājiums un korekcija. Priekš manis tiešām kas jauns tas ir :: 
Varbūt vēlāk pieštuko ar otru lampu un trafu izeju...

----------


## kaspich

> Opāaa Tiešām nebiju tur ieskatījies. Interesants atpakaļsaites risinājiums un korekcija. Priekš manis tiešām kas jauns tas ir
> Varbūt vēlāk pieštuko ar otru lampu un trafu izeju...


 nee, es neesmu trafu piekriteejs. it kaa jau labiem trafiem kroplji pamazi, bet tomeer..
ja lampa [triode] taisa dzirdei patiikamo 2.harmoniku [taapec vinju ir veerts izmantot, kaut gan, buusim godiigi - specifiskos rezhjimos MOSFET uzvedas lidziigi], tad paara harmonikas [ko taisiis trafs ar gaisa serdi], histereezes kroplji, faazu kroplji, kritums uz augshaam - nav nekas taads, kas subejktiivi 'uzlabotu' skanju..

----------


## kaspich

shodien izdevaas vel vismaz par 20db nodziit lejaa 3.harmoniku, saglabaajot 2.taada pat liimenii  :: 
tiesa gan, shodien taada ne paaraak veiksmiiga diena, taapeec pagaidam jauni feikie grafiki nebus..

regulaari meegjinaaju nokaut plates, uzmetot vienu otrai virsuu - skjida nelielas dizrstelites, izlaadejoties +200V anoda spriegumam;
RCA stekeri krita virsuu, tumbaas bija dzirdami buuskji;
beigaas - sleedzot klaat oscilja zemi, paskjida dzirksteles, un mana 3 staavu maaja palika bez elektriibas  ::  iepazinos ar droshinaatajiem, bet probleemu neatradu. zemes pie rozeteem savilktas nav, I no oscilja necirkulee.. nez.. sapratu, ka pietiek.
+ visam, beidzaas LMT muusu saadzaa. tagad domaaju - moska mana vaina?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Atzīsties, Kaspich! Alus???

----------


## kaspich

> Atzīsties, Kaspich! Alus???


  ::  stulbaakais, ka nee. man vnk pieliip gan kondiicija [shodien te viens forumietis jau no riita saaka miiljaako dzeramo mekleet], gan pohas [gan riitaa galva saapees]..  ::

----------


## tornislv

Hehe, es te ar minidiskiem eksperimentējot, ciparoju uz riņķi tādu 70to gadu grupas SAILOR disku The Third Step ar pirmo dziesmu One drink too many...
Ar jau drīz pohas sāksies... bet teksts labs, kā saka , "dienas zobai":
http://www.lyricscrawler.com/song/52756.html

----------


## osscar

Kad  būs gatavs , vai varēs kaut kā sarunāt paklausīties to tavu preampu ?   ::  gribas paklausīt to 2 harmoniku !

----------


## kaspich

> Kad  būs gatavs , vai varēs kaut kā sarunāt paklausīties to tavu preampu ?   gribas paklausīt to 2 harmoniku !


 protams! es sachiniishu kaut kaadus pseidokorpusus, citaadi man te visu laiku kaut kas meegjina saiet uz iiso  ::

----------


## osscar

ok, tad sarunāsim kur un kā ! korpuss nav galvenais  ::   var arī bez korpusa.

----------


## tornislv

es ar piesakos  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tālab jau rakstīju, vācamies uz to tēmu, te būs nevietā tas. U1A tur ir tikai lai izmantotos abi ampi.


 moa - veelreiz FAIL. kaapeec - lai izmantotos abi? es tak buutu panjeemis vieninieku, nevis dubulto OPampu..

----------


## moa

nu labi jau labi, nevaru es vizuāli to laikam izfunktierēt, bet pie tādām R tur vienalg sanak gandrīz līmeņa kontrole, ja tagad pasreizi maz uzrakstiju, es pa krievam labāk saprotu rakstīt, tipa АРУ

----------


## kaspich

> Tālab jau rakstīju, vācamies uz to tēmu, te būs nevietā tas. U1A tur ir tikai lai izmantotos abi ampi.
> Un būtu tur pi Q2 kādi 50uF, es teiktu ka tā jau ir, nezinu kā latviski, krieviski tas būtu АРУ


 FAIL veelreiz  :: 
nav tur nekaadas ary...  :: 
nu, ja ir iekaariens, njem to simulatoru vai oscili, un.. peeti  ::

----------


## moa

Nu hz, nav man nekādu simulātoru, bet tā pat pie kādiem 5kHz tur ir maksļīgais širmis un uz tīkliņu paliek mazāk. Pamatā vienalg to dara Q2. Efekts varētu būt pie 100Hz varbūt citāds.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu hz, nav man nekādu simulātoru, bet tā pat pie kādiem 5kHz tur ir maksļīgais širmis un uz tīkliņu paliek mazāk. Pamatā vienalg to dara Q2. Efekts varētu būt pie 100Hz varbūt citāds.


 nee, nepaliek.. kaapeec lai paliktu mazaaks????
par shirmi nesapratu..

----------


## moa

Nu pa manam tāpēc, ka C5 ir 0.5uF un tas jau ir ap kilohercu un lejā padkačka(faktiski vēl lejā). U1A ir atpakaļsaite ar R un gan jau tā ātrdarbība ir pietiekama lai būtu kā parasts amps-atkārtotājs. Tad nu es štukoju, ka pie 22uF/33k uz Q2 tur tā štelle pie augstākām frekvencēm pasēdinās un šaubos vai pie normālas muzačkas uz ampiem ir kam celties. /Aaaaaaa, idiots, he he, ir gan kam/
Bļin, atvainojos.

----------


## kaspich

> Negribu būt riebīgs, bet pagaidām, varbūt tas tā ir tīši, neredzot shēmu ka slēgts, tās lampas tur prasta butaforija. Atvaino, bet tikai beidzamajām platēm tur kas sāka veidoties vizuāli kustētspējīgs un pat tad tāda plate nav īsti normāla lampas apvidū.
> 
> ..bet es to piecvatīgo ņemtu stāvus montējamu, trani citur un lampu uz stūri vairāk..
> 
> Interesants atpakaļsaites risinājiums un korekcija. Priekš manis tiešām kas jauns tas ir
> Varbūt vēlāk pieštuko ar otru lampu un trafu izeju...
> 
> Atgrizeniskā saite tajā shēma ir īpatnēja jau ar to vien, ka to grūd caur diviem ampiem..
> 
> ...


 


moa, piedod, bet izraadaas, ka Tu nesaproti ne kaa darbojas tranzistors, ne kaa darbojas OPampos, ar kaartaam 3..4 nemaaki izrekjinaat/piemest RC kjeezhu laikus..
nu, par skaljrunjiem un akustiskajiem noformeejumiem - labaak izdzes - tur Tu vnk shausmas sarakstiiji.

vieniigais, ko gribu teikt - manupraat, buutu korekti, ja Tu vienkaarshi vienaa vaardaa atvainotos par to butaforiju teemu [jo taa tomeer ir Tava doma par to, ka es kraapjos]. kaa redzams, sheemu Tev dot nav NEKADAS jeegas, jo Tu tajaa NEKO nesaproti.. 

un vel - ja galiigi nav ne nojausmas - labaak taa arii pasaki. citaadi sheit bija vismaz kaadi 10 varianti, kad Tu 'toch zini/saproti', visi tik taalu no patiesibas, kaa liidz meenesim..

----------


## Jurkins

Vislabāk man patika, kā "pīķus kapā negatīvajā ar nelielu aizturi...".   ::  
Pašlaik klausos to veco Gobziņa gabalu, kur "spaiņiem govju trūkst...".  ::  
Tipa kaut kas uz to pusi ir.

----------


## moa

kaspich, zinu kā darbojas tranzistors, gluži tā pat, kā zinu cik Tev liels muldamais.
Ja es pietikamā pālī uzlieku Nikolahu ko Tavā shēmā rēķinat frekvencēs, tas ir normāli, es skatoties uz shēmu par to domāju, nevis to simulēju modelim. 
Kā minimums man to nevajag, kamēr es neko tādu nebūvēju pats. 
Tev to vajag gan, stihiski, savādāk jau amba.
Mans lauciņš nav ampi, nekad arī nav bijis, lai arī standarta slēgumos izmantojis esmu, gadījumos kad to vajag.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, zinu kā darbojas tranzistors, gluži tā pat, kā zinu cik Tev liels muldamais.
> Ja es pietikamā pālī uzlieku Nikolahu ko Tavā shēmā rēķinat frekvencēs, tas ir normāli, es skatoties uz shēmu par to domāju, nevis to simulēju modelim. 
> Kā minimums man to nevajag, kamēr es neko tādu nebūvēju pats. 
> Tev to vajag gan, stihiski, savādāk jau amba.
> Mans lauciņš nav ampi, nekad arī nav bijis, lai arī standarta slēgumos izmantojis esmu, gadījumos kad to vajag.


 
nemuldi. shoriit jau atkal par diodeem pilnigu dumibu ierakstiji.
ko Tu te par stihijaam muldi. nelien, ja NEKO nespaproti. ko spamo pa vidu?

----------


## kaspich

iisie THD testi.

warm pocis poziicijaa: min
in level: -15 db [zemaak meerot, K3 un augstaak stabili ir zem troksnju liimenja, K2 lineaari kriit]

K2 ap 0.2%, citu harmniku NAV.

warm pocis poziicijaa : min
in level: 0db

kaa redzam, K2 ap 0.7%, K3 zem 0.003%, K4 [muzikaala] 0.01%

warm pocis poziicijaa: mid
in level: -30db

K2 0.1%; K3 un augstaak - praktiski troksnjos

warm pocis poziicijaa: mid
in level: -15db

K2 0.3%, viss paareejais - praktiski troksnjos

warm pocis poziicijaa: mid
in level: 0db

K2 ap 2%, K3 zem 0.02%, K4 [muzikaala] ap 0.02%

warm pocis poziicijaa: max
in level: -30db

K2 ap 0.2%, K3 zem 0.05%, paareejais - troksnjos

warm pocis poziicijaa: max
in level: -15db

K2 ap 0.5%, K3 zem 0.015%

warm pocis poziicijaa: max
in level: 0db

K2 virs 3%, K3 zem 0.02%, K4 [muzikaala] ap 0.05%

warm pocis poziicijaa: max
in level: +3db

K2 virs 6%, K3 zem 0.05%; K4 [muzikaala] ap 0.15%

no tehniskaa viedoklja programma izpildiita par 90% [esoshaas v.1.0 ietvaros], manupraat, nospiest K2 un K3 attieciibu zem 100/1 ir LJOTI labs rezultaats.
K4 ir muzikaala harmonika, paraadaas pie lielas sildiishanas, liimenis - pie subjektiivi dzirdamaa slieksnja, K5 - zem dzirdamiibas slieksnja jebkuros apstaakljos, augstaaku harmoniku nav.
pie videejas/mazas sildiishanas un aarpus piikjiem harmoniku spektraa tikai 2. un 3. [sameeraama] harmonikas.

----------


## arnis

Kur pseidokorpusi ? ::  
Par ieejas leveli-- nu man liekas ka priekshpastiprinaataajam bez pastiprinaajuma levelja mainjas nav iisti korekti runaat par IN signaala leveli. Pareizi buutu, ka taas harmonikas nemainaas atkariibaa no ieejas signaala, bet paliek konstantas neatkariigi no taa. TB- ka reguleeshana ir tikai un vieniigi atkariiga no WARM regulatora... Protams, var jau njemt veeraa taadu aspektu, ka normaalam line- out devaisam jaanodroshina tie -3 -0dB IN levelis ... bet ja nu taa nenotiek, tad ko ? Tube sound FAIL ?

----------


## kaspich

iisais skiadrojums tube sound THD lietaas.
par spektru esmu murgojies vairaak, tagad: par THD vs level.



ar zalju kraasu pielikts patiesais THD liimenis [ko raada paaugstinaatu delj fona un troksnjiem], ar sarkanu - AB klases kroplji.

taada tube [JEBKURAA izpildiijumaa, kaa triodes, taa pentodes pie maza draiva, kaa vientakts, taa AB ar lielu miera straavu] uzvedas sekojoshi:
JO MAZAKS IN LEVEL, JO MAZAAKS [RELATIIVAJAAS MEERVIENIIBAAS - %tuaali] THD.
tas nozimee - MIKRODINAMIKU mees atskanjojam NEKROPLJOTU jebkuraa gadiijumaa [pie jebkura ieejas signaala level], savukaart, 
liela liimenja komponentes - kpopjojam PROPORCIONAALI to level.

tieshi shads THD veidoshanaas mehaanisms nodroshina sho iipasho/iipatneejo skaneejumu.

kropljojumi pie maziem level [kaadi ir tranju ampiem, AB klasei pat ar lielu miera stravu] radiakali DEGRADEE mikrodinamiku.

level neieveeroshana noved tieshi pie taa pasha, kas notiek KATRAA tube ampaa - pie paardraivoshanas ir lieli zemo harmoniku roplji [dominee 2.harmonika, THD kaut 10..20+%], pie nedadraivoshanas shanja kljuust spektraali neitraala, tachu neparaadaas AB tranju ampiem raksturiigaa 'trepe' jeb 'stupenjka', kas skan shausmigi pretiigi... 

p.s. korpusi - nuu, tuvaakajas dienaas, domaaju - buus!

----------


## arnis

paskaidrojums der  ::  Laikam jau logjiski buus  ::

----------


## kaspich

> paskaidrojums der  Laikam jau logjiski buus


 nu, shis ir tas, ko man saka manas pieticiigaas zinaashanas. naakoshais posms - klausiitaju ausis  ::

----------


## kaspich

shaads nu izskataas barotaajs.

baidos, ka F4 panaakumus shim neatkaartot.. detalju vairaak kaa visaa F4 varetu buut.. piedevaam, kas tad te ir: 14 un 200 volti. trafs, 2 tilti, un viss.. ko te njemties..  ::

----------


## Vikings

Vai gadījumā nesanāk, ka pēc sprieguma izslēgšanas Q2 izlādē C14 ar nenormētu strāvu?

----------


## kaspich

> Vai gadījumā nesanāk, ka pēc sprieguma izslēgšanas Q2 izlādē C14 ar nenormētu strāvu?


 sheit sanaak sekojoshi:
Ib tam tranim pie 14V ir 14/3.3K=4mA [trakaakais gadiijums]
respektiivi, Ic buus h21*Ib [vienkaarshoti]. korekti ir/buutu njemt trani, kuram pie h21=h21max Ic maksimaalaa  buutu atbilstosha.
konkreetaa gadiijumaa es esmu Bc547/557 salicis [slinkums bija ko jaudiigaaku mekleet]. vinjiem ir taada viltiiba, ka pie Ic virs 100mA ljoti strauji kriit h21, respektiivi, tranis pats sevi 'aizsargaa'. 
konkretie tranji tur Ic=200mA piikjiii [ja nemaldos, peec standarta kaut kaadas 10ms], h21 tajaa gadiijumaa zem 50, respektiivi, vajag vismaz 4mA, kas shajaa gadiijumaa arii netiek paarsniegti.

----------


## Jurkins

Interesants risinājums ar paaugstinošo trafu, lai dabūtu anodspriegumu. Tas tā ir speciāli, kāda īpaša fiška, vai lai nevajadzētu meklēt trafu  - paņemam pazeminošo un ieslēdzam otrādi.
Un ar kādu nolūku ieslēgts rezistors virknē ar paaugstinošā trafa (tagad) primāro? 
Un opīšus baro ar vienpolāro?

----------


## kaspich

> Interesants risinājums ar paaugstinošo trafu, lai dabūtu anodspriegumu. Tas tā ir speciāli, kāda īpaša fiška, vai lai nevajadzētu meklēt trafu  - paņemam pazeminošo un ieslēdzam otrādi.
> Un ar kādu nolūku ieslēgts rezistors virknē ar paaugstinošā trafa (tagad) primāro? 
> Un opīšus baro ar vienpolāro?


 jaa, es pa fikso neatradu normalu/leetu trafu anodspriegumam. shaads - smuks, plastmasaa, no farnell ap 3 LVL izmaksaaja.
3R9 iesleedzu virknee, lai [vajadziibas gadiijumaa, tagadeejais  primaarais ir uz 9V] var piedziit U sekundaarajaa pusee un arii taapeec, lai maigaak uzvedaas taa padariiishana pie iesleegshanas.

jaa, OPampi man iet ar vienpolaaro, jo doma - ja/kad buus veelme/vajadziiba autinjaa ielikt, vajadzees tikai impulsniecisnju anodspriegumam..

----------


## JDat

> Interesants risinājums ar paaugstinošo trafu, lai dabūtu anodspriegumu. Tas tā ir speciāli, kāda īpaša fiška, vai lai nevajadzētu meklēt trafu  - paņemam pazeminošo un ieslēdzam otrādi.


 Šitādi triki ir redzēti ģitāristu pedāļiem.
Respektīvi:
Pedālis barojas no 12V AC.
Iekšā stāv mazs trafiņs 220/12 kas ieslēgts otrādi un paaugstina spriegumu. Tālāk kāda no lampām (kipa 12AX7 vai tml) un miers.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, šis risinājums ar trafiņiem patiešām ir elegants. Es gan līdz šim ar lampām neesmu kr'mējies, bet šāda doma, patiesībā prātā neienāca. Tagad uztaisīšu sev atdalošo "trafu" no diviem veciem ukuča trafiem.

----------


## moa

Nemācēšu laikam tā korekti, bet kādreiz anodspriegumu, ja tas ir augsts, mēdza ar sprieguma daudzkāršotāju celt un trafus slīcinat transformātoru eļļā.

----------


## Didzis

Protams. ja iekārtu taisa no tā, kas stāv mājā "kastītē", tad izmanto to kas ir, bet pareizi tas nav, Vairāki trafiņi rada fona problēmas un bezjēdzīgi palielina aparāta svaru. Normali ir izmantot vienu transformatoru, kuram ir vaieāki sēkundārie tinumi gan lampu anodam, gan kvēlei, gan arī zemvoltīgi pusvadītāju barošanai. Ģitāras pedālīšos zemvoltīgu primāro tinumu trafiņos izmanto tikai drošības pēc. Muzikantam, kā māksliniekam,  visi vadi vienādi un elektrība ir tumša lieta, kas gaiši spīd, iet pa vadiem un sit pa magiem  ::  . Tad nu kārtīgs muzikants arī no 9V kronas baterijas atrausies, bet ja pa skatuvi zem kājām 220V vadi mētāsies, tad vēl var ne tik ģitāru sadedzināt, bet arī visu kultūras namu nodedzināt  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Protams. ja iekārtu taisa no tā, kas stāv mājā "kastītē", tad izmanto to kas ir, bet pareizi tas nav, Vairāki trafiņi rada fona problēmas un bezjēdzīgi palielina aparāta svaru. Normali ir izmantot vienu transformatoru, kuram ir vaieāki sēkundārie tinumi gan lampu anodam, gan kvēlei, gan arī zemvoltīgi pusvadītāju barošanai. Ģitāras pedālīšos zemvoltīgu primāro tinumu trafiņos izmanto tikai drošības pēc. Muzikantam, kā māksliniekam,  visi vadi vienādi un elektrība ir tumša lieta, kas gaiši spīd, iet pa vadiem un sit pa magiem  . Tad nu kārtīgs muzikants arī no 9V kronas baterijas atrausies, bet ja pa skatuvi zem kājām 220V vadi mētāsies, tad vēl var ne tik ģitāru sadedzināt, bet arī visu kultūras namu nodedzināt


 
nu, par svaru - jaa, ja taa ir prioritaate  ::  shaja gadiijuma - PILNIGI nesvariigi  :: 
par fonu varetu siikaak, luudzu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Vairāki trafiņi rada fona problēmas


 Transformatoru baterijas ārējie lauki summā var būt tādi, ka no to ietekmes būs grūti izvairīties. Ideāli būtu vienīgs tors ar ekrāna bundžu virsū.

----------


## kaspich

> Vairāki trafiņi rada fona problēmas
> 
> 
>  Transformatoru baterijas ārējie lauki summā var būt tādi, ka no to ietekmes būs grūti izvairīties. Ideāli būtu vienīgs tors ar ekrāna bundžu virsū.


 nu, tas taads  - LJOTI speeciigi aiz matiem pievilkts apgalvojums/doma. elektromagneetiskam laukam nav iisti nekaads sakars ar trafu skaitu, bet gan ar katra trafa kvalitati, izpildiijumu. tad jau drosele [kurai jaabuut faisa spraugai] baroshanas filtros staro DAUDZ vairaak. vai, piemeeram, SE izejas trafs. tur vispaar shausmas naak aaraa..

nez, man nav bijushas un nav probleemas deelj elektromagneetiskaa lauka..

----------


## Didzis

Ja nav bijušas problēmas ar transformātoru izvietošanu, tad būs  ::  Lampu tehnika krasi šai jautājumā atšķiras no tranzistoru un mikroshēmu konstrukcijām. Jā, jaudas pastiprinātājos, kur signāli grozās ap 1V un augstākiem līmeņiem, īpašu problēmu nav, bet lampu vinila korektoram trafiņs jātur pa gabalu  ::  . Gadās, ka pietiek trafiņu pagriezt pa deviņdesmit grādiem un fons pazūd, citreiz palīdz lampu ekrāni, citreiz vienkārši vadu novietojums. Vārdu sakot, lampas ir ļoti jūtīgas pret transformatoriem un to izvietojumu.

----------


## kaspich

nu, lampas jau nav ne ar ko iipashas taadaa zinjaa, ka buutu cita fizika.
viss taapat kaa jebkuraam augstomiigaam kjeedem + neekraneetaam detaljaam [lampas pashas].
redz, te muusu kaa to lai saka..

vaardu sakot, ir 2 varianti, piemeeram:
1. ielikt lampas setkaa 0.1uF un 2mohm pie zemomiiga source
2. ielikt 22uF un 10k

1. bus kak raz 50.gadu labaakajas tradiicijaas, un Tev patiks :P
2. buus tuvaak korektai sheemai. bet, nebuus 50.gadu stilaa  :: 

korektaa phono preampaa daudz lielaakas probleemas ir ar vadiem, kas iet pa tonarmu, un pashu galvu [ja nav pjezo elements]. ja kjeras klaat phono preampam, tik daudz sajeegai jaabuut, kaa sho fonu dabuut krietni zem vadu/galvas navodkaam..
MC interesantaak, specifika. bet, arii celjama [tiesa gan, ne uz lampaam].

----------


## karloslv

Nekad nebiju par to aizdomājies - bet es teiktu gan, ka cita fizika - elektronu dragreisu ietekmē gan elektriskais, gan magnētiskais lauks ārpus lampas, atšķirībā no lielākās daļas pusvadītāju. Pie kam efekti tur varētu būt bagātīgi - magnētiskais lauks liek elektroniem močīt pa spirāli, līdz ar to paildzinot lidojuma laiku, mainot signāla fāzi, utt  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, man ir vesels referaats par sho teemu [tube sheemutehnika tad/musdienaas] padoma, bet to - bisku veelaak. Didzis tikmeer var uzkraat niknumu :P

----------


## kaspich

iisaas paardomas.
gadi 50..60..70tie.

lampas bija daargums. veertigs izstraadajums. ja pareizi atceros, melnbaltajam TV bija veselas 11 [skjiet, augstfrekvences ieejas bloku neskaitot]. uz 11 [!!!] lampaam - video un skanjas pastiprinaataaji, horizontaala, vertiikaalaa izveerse, sinhroimpulsu izdaliishana, u.t.t.

source avoti - ar palielu signaalu un augstomiigi [ogles mikrofoni, pjezoadatas, videjo/garo vinju kontuuri];
+ ar maziem kvalitativiem elektroliitiem bija probleemas [taadu nebija, esohie - lieli, daargi, ar lielaam nopluudes straavaam].

tas viss mudinaaja lampu iejaas likt lielas impendances + mazas kapacitaates. protams, ka shiis kjeedes bija juutiigas pret elektrisko lauku. 

njemot veeraa, ka lampas bija max efektiivi jaaizmanto, taas parasti slogoja ar trafiem, impendances salaagoshanai [skanjas traktos - ljoti izteikti]. jo vecakas sheemas, jo lielaaka iespeeja, ka starp kaskaadem - trafs. shiem trafiem bija gaisa spraugas [vientaktu kaskaadees] - lidz ar to, tie pashi kljuva par elektromagneetiskaa lauka izstarotaajiem.

baroshanas bloki - kaa likums, droseles tika izmantotoas plashaa klaastaa. jo nebija tranzistoru. savukaart, lampu likt U stabilzaacijai - lidz taadam izvirtiibaam neviens pat neaizdomaajas. shiis droseles [arii ar gaisa spraugaam] - lielisks elektromagneetiskaa  lauka avots.

ja pareizi saprotu, elektromagneetiskaa lauka indukcija ir proporcionaala vada garumam [novienakarshojot]. salidzinam muusdienu iespejas [es pat par SMD nerunaaju] un garos vadu vadus taa laika sheemaas.


muusdienas.
source avoti - biezhi vien - zemomigi [dinamiskie MIC, MM, MC kartridzi, UIV kontuuri, u.c.];
lampas - izmanto 'audiofiili', kuriem to cena nespeelee iipashu lomu. paskatam kaut tubecad.com.. kursh pirms 50 gadiem iedomaatos lampas izmantot diff kaskaade? vai, piem, slodzi - lampu kaa dinamisko impendanci? vai veidot preampu a K=10 uz 4..6 lampaam? NEVIENS. 
jo tajos gados: katodaa R+elektroliits [automaatiskajai nobiidei/rezhiimam], un viss. paaris elementi un max pastiprinaajums [kopkatoda sleegumaa].

shobriid cilveki, kas rubii [peec manas izpratnes] lampu sheemutehnikai pieiet peec PILNIGI cita piegaajiena. + izmanto muusdienu elementu baazes sniegtaas iespeejas gan baroshanaa, gan visaa 'obvesaa'.

vai kadreiz bija iespeeja barot lampas ar DC fona mazinaashanai [kveelei]? nee, jo nevareeja normaali sho DC uztaisiit. musdienaas - luudzu, kaadu straavu vien veelies. un kaut 1uV pulsaacijas. 

kopsavilkums - shodien lampa ir nevis pamatelements, bet elements, ar kaa paliidziibu var ieguut dazhaadas garsvielas/nokraasas skanjai.
veelamies 0.00X% kroplju un tikai pirmaas 3..4 harmonikas? luudzu. veelamies 1..3% 2.harmoniku? luudzu. 

ja ar shiibriizha iespejaam ir problemas ar fonu - triecam maajaas taadu 'elektronikji'. 

p.s. musdienu kvalitatiivam torinjam izstarojumu [elektromagneetisko] limenis buus NESALIDZINAAMI mazaaks kaa to gadu trafam. ja tad vareeja fonu savaaakt, tad shobriid - jaavar.

----------


## karloslv

Respekts par analīzi. Tomēr par THD man ir čaiņika jautājums - kādēļ tieši AB klasei lampu gadījumā ir daudz mazāki kropļi pie maza signāla? Par tranzistoriem saprotu, bet par lampu raksturlīknēm neko īsti nezinu.

----------


## kaspich

lampu ampus [divtaktniekus], cik man zinaams, visbiezhaak buuveeja uz pentodem [jo no taam iespejams izspiest lielaku jaudu kaa no triodeem, un 2taktnieks jau noraada uz velmi peec lielaakas jaudas/lietderiibas koeficienta].
pentodem [ne tik izteikti kaa triodem, bet ir] pie ciet veershanaas dU/dI samazinaas 'maigi' [praktiski kvadraatiski, tb, grafiks kaa parabola], respektiivi, ja tranis pie Ube<0.6V ar 'klakskji' aizkriit ciet, tad lampaam shis cutoff apgabals ir daudz 'maigaaks/plashaaks'. tieshi tas arii nosaka to, ka pamataa buus tikai 2..5.harmonika, un - jo leezenaaka/maigaaka shii aizveershanas, jo spektraa dominees 3.harmonika [pareizi nobalanseetam ampam].

veel savu lomu speelee lokaalaas atpakajsaites. tranjiem nekaadi neviens neatljaujas taadas [dziljas] lokaalaas atpaklajsaites izejas kaskaadees kaa izejas lampaas katodu kjeedees. lampaam kpd bija tik zems, ka veel 1.5..2X zemaaks - nekaadas starpiibas.  

veel - pentodeem uz 2.tiikla biezhi vien padeva kaa atpakaljsaiti dalju no izejas AC [trafam taisiija izvadus]. nosauca to par ultralineaaro rezhiimu. kompromiss starp triozhu mazajiem kropljiem pie zemaakiem liimenjiem un pentozhu lielaakajaam izejas jaudaam. arii tur ir atskjiriiba, jo tranju ampos kopeejaa ooc biezhi vien [it ipashi - uz augshaam] nespej laikaa izkompenseet izejas kaskaades kropljus [un tikai advanceetakajos ampos ir pirmsizejas+izejas kaskaazhu korektas lokaalas ooc].

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, par starpkaskāžu transformātoriem vecos pastiprinātājos gan Tev nebūs taisnība. Nu nelika trafiņus vecos laikos bezjēgā, jo tie izmaksāja dārgāk par lampām. Starpkaskāžu transformātori tā tāda mūsdienu mode. Citādi gan var tikai piekrist par detaļu bāzi. Skaidrs, ka pirms piecdesmit gadiem nostabilizēt 800V vai iztaisnot kvēles 6,3V bija problēmas. Cita lieta, ka daudzām lampām "nepatīk" līdzstrāvas kvēle, jo samazinās lampas darbamūžs un lielākoties lampu tehnikā nav nepieciešams stabilizēts anodspriegums. Lampu shēmās pilnīgi pofig vai anodā stāv 180V vai 210V. Ja runa par barošanas transformātoriem, tad tie tīri fiziski "nes virsū" lampām savu elektromagnetisko starojumu. Skaidrs, ja var atļauties lielu korpusu un lampas attālināt no trafiem, tad problēmu būs mazāk, bet vienalga lampu shēmās dabūt zemu fona līmeni ir salīdzinoši grūti. Vismaz es neesmu redzējis zemfrekvences gala pastiprinātāju, kuram fona līmenis tuvotos -100dB Labi ja dabū 70-80dB, bet parasti fons ir vēl lielāks. Vecos laikos jau fona līmenis nebija nekas traks, jo nebija skaņas avotu ar lielu dinamisko diapazonu un neviens baigi neiespringa ar fona lietām.
Ja runa par pusvadītaju "pārslēgšanos"pie 0,6V, tad manuprāt tā arī tāda modes lieta. Labi, ja vēl zemfrekvences pastiprinātāja izejas traņiem, tīri teorētiski, var būt kāda iekme uz skaņu, tad nu taisngriezī manuprāt pilnīgi pofig kā tās diodes strādā. Līdzstrava arī Āfrikā ir līdzstrāva  ::  . 
Gala rezultātā protams var uzbūvet lampinieku ar nez kadām modernam fīčām gan barošanā, gan shēmā un iegūt "tranzistoru skanējumu" , bet var samest lampinieku uz pāris lampām, kura shēma, no mūsdienu viedokļa, ir galīgi garām ar palielu fonu un lieliem kropļojimiem,bet patīkamu skaņu uz ausi. Tāds mu ir tas lampu paradokss.

----------


## JDat

Beztēmai: Pedālos ne tikai drošībai, bet (manuiprāt) arī ētuma dēl izmanto otrādi ieslēgtu trafu lai dabūtu anodspriegumu, jo pedāli vajag arī kvēli, +/- 12V opiņiem utt. Priekš DC, iztaisnojam mūsu 12V AC. Lampai abas kvēles virknē. 12V AC => 220 V AC anodam. Iekšā ienāk 12V AC. trafs ķīna ražots ar visiem CE utml sertifikātiem. Ražotājam skaitās vājstrāvas iekārta, kura barojas no 12 V AC un tai nevajag speciālus drošības testus/sertifikātus utml. Katrs haltūrē kā māk. 

Vēl beztēmai:
Šitie onkas ir traki: http://www.tcelectronic.com/pedals.asp
Ir viņiem pedāļi, kuriem iekšā pienāk 220V vads. Tālak impulsnieks un dabū +/-15 V (te nav lampu). Bet nu no drošības viedokļa... Ja nu sākas lietus un uz skatuves grīdas izveidojas peļķīte pie gitārista pedāļa... Kuri tieši modeļi ir ar 220V vadu, no galvas nepateišu.

Atvainojos par beztēmu.

----------


## kaspich

paradoksi saakas tur, kur beidzas zinaashanas :P

starp citu, paskati manus realos meeriijumus. manam nepareizi uzbuuvetajam lien ampam fons [izsveertais] jau ir ap -90db, 
njemot veeraa:
1. plikas plates [nav veel pat plaaksnes apakshaa/augshaa]
2. lampam nebija uzlikti ekraani
3. barotaaja plates ar visiem trafiem un vadiem [incl. AC vadu] bez korpusa
4. barotaaja plates TIESHAA [maksimaalaa] line ampu plashu tuvumaa [5cm starp plateem]
5. skanjas kartei izmantotas nesimetriskaas ieejas, vadu kopeejais garums virs 3m

nu, atljaushos apgalvot, ka te [peec kaartiibaa saveshanas] bez probleemam buus -100..110db tas fons. varesi pirmo reizi muzhaa redzeet :P

redz, par tiem navarotiem, to pozitiivo/negatiivo ietekmi. viss atkariigs no profesionalitaatas un izstraades inzheniera liimenja. ir jaasaprot, kuraa gadiijumaa shie navaroti palidz, kuraa - chakaree.

piem., manaa gadiijumaa:
barotaajaa: soft start, CRC filtrs visai elektronikai ar 20mV pp pulsacijaam, 5V ar XuV pulsacijaam kveelei un virtuaalajai zemei; meerkjis - peec iespejas zems fons, bezsstresa rezhims trafam, kondensatoriem, kvelei. rezultaats - jau piemineets;

peec tube: true A klases E atkaartotaajs ar dinamisko slodzi. peec buutiibas - idejiski [peec iipashiibaam] THD veidoshanaas mehaanisms kaa lampaam, THD 0.000X%, pamataa 2.harmonika; rezultaats - nav nekaadu tranzistoriem raksturiigu augstaaku kroplju, to pieauguma pie zemiem signaaliem;

lampas preciiza DC offset sisteema. meerkjis - stabilizeet lampas rezhiimu [preciizi] specifiskajos apstaakljos visu darba muuzhu, nodroshinaat preciizus DC parametrus, neatkariigi no IN baroshanas, lampas temperatuuras, THD ieviestaa drifta, u.t.t. reaali THD spektrs BUUTISKI atskjiras, vai lampai ir 140 vai 170V uz anoda, vai offset ir automaatisks vai manuaals. tikai agraak tas bija pofig dim;

OPampi izveleeti pienjemams kompromiss starp price/performance, izveeleets sleegums, kuraa THD ir nieciigs, dominee 2.harmonika;

skanjas kjeedes leketrolits shunteets ar pleevi [tikai 1 taada vieta]; citur - elektroliiti+keramika [baroshanaa], visas DC vadibas kjeedes shunteetas po AC;

shiis tir tikai nedaudzas lietas, kas njemtas veeraa. respektiivi - nav nejaushu risinaajumu, elementu, vai 'ai, soidjot' variantu.

----------


## Isegrim

> daudzām lampām "nepatīk" līdzstrāvas kvēle, jo samazinās lampas darbamūžs


 Nav problēmu ieviest _soft start_ un kvēles strāvu normā turēt. Ar darbmūžu būs O.K.

----------


## kaspich

> daudzām lampām "nepatīk" līdzstrāvas kvēle, jo samazinās lampas darbamūžs
> 
> 
>  Nav problēmu ieviest _soft start_ un kvēles strāvu normā turēt. Ar darbmūžu būs O.K.


 nee, tur bija variants, ka kveeldiegs smukaak 'nodega' pie AC, bet, te nu tieshaam - ar soft start taa muuzhu var paildzinat nesaliidzinaami..

----------


## kaspich

par tam diodem tiltaa. cik nu saprotu.

panjemsim vienas Schottky, otras - 'vecaa tipa', piem., kaadas KD242.
pirmaas - super: mazi zudumi, mazi radiatori, otraas cepjas bez sajeegas.

ja trafs ir njiprs [muusdienu tehnikaa taadi paraadas arvien izteiktaak - ar labu magneetisko saikni, tori - ar mazam tinumu pretestiibaam, u.t.t.],
izmantojot taadas Schottky diodes, sanaak sekojoshi: briidii, kad Uin momentaanaa veertiiba sasniedz Uc+Ud, seko straujsh straavas [attieciigi, arii U uz kondensatoriem] sitiens, kas producee baigo kvantumu augsto harmoniku.
es te biju [1. lapaa shajaa teemaa] ielicis spektru baroshanas spanim. ar Schottky un bez RC filtra buutu baigais mezsh lidz 1..2..5khz. taads mezsh ok, it kaa -80..90db [piemeeram], bet pie mazaakiem signaliem tas jaucaas kopaa ar signalu, veidojot mezhoniigu IMD spektru.
biezhi vien, meerot, meeriitaajs apskata - aa, nu shis man no fona, tie nav 'iistie' IMD produkti. BET, skanjaa jau tie suuudi ir. un jaudas amps, auss jau neatskjir, kas ir deelj baroshanas, kas deelj sknjas  :: 

veel vienaa leita. ja mees ampam ar simetrisku baroshanu izmantojam 1 tilltu [nevis 2 atseviskjus], tad pie zemaam frekvenceem [saliidzinot ar 50/100Hz] skanjas signaals trafu meegjina uzmagnetizet. rezultaataa - zuud trafa jauda, paraadaas mezhonigi zudumi. shii reakcija buus maigaaka, mazaak izteikta, ja buus vecaakas [ar maigu dU/dI liikni] diodes.
protams, probleemas risinaajums: 8 diodes. hiend barotaajam ar to BUUTU JAASAAKAS  :: 

+ tas shausmigais baroshanas signaala spektrs taisa elektrostatisku lauku [vadi pirms kondjoriem] un eleketromagneetisku [vadi+trafs] lauku, kursh, turklaat, ljoti labi staro, jo frekvences ta nav vairs ne 50, ne 100hz. 
+ shie straavas harmoniku produkti sataisa U uz visiem gnd un baroshanas celinjiem, kur tik nav perfekti ieveerotas 'viena punkta' zemeeshanas lietas u.c. viltibas..
taapeec jau ir taa jokainaa situaacija - IC it kaa njipras. par drankja 78XX ar savu 56+db slaapeeshanas koefu [uz 100/120hz] iisti neliidz, un lietprateeji 'dzird' vai tieshaam dzird barotaju atskjiriibas. un arii fons lielaakai daljai iekaartu ir atbaidoshi augsts.

----------


## karloslv

> paradoksi saakas tur, kur beidzas zinaashanas :P


 Vimpelis par šito. Tu laikam te nebiji tad, kad te vienu brīdi zēla un plauka pseidozinātnes paradoksu diskusijas. Par magnētiskajiem dzinējiem, ūdens atmiņām un kādiem vēl ne šarlatānismiem. Un nevar, vienkārši tupa nevar argumentēti strīdēties ar tiem cilvēkiem, kuri atrodas nepieciešamo zināšanu latiņas otrā pusē.

----------


## kaspich

> paradoksi saakas tur, kur beidzas zinaashanas :P
> 
> 
>  Vimpelis par šito. Tu laikam te nebiji tad, kad te vienu brīdi zēla un plauka pseidozinātnes paradoksu diskusijas. Par magnētiskajiem dzinējiem, ūdens atmiņām un kādiem vēl ne šarlatānismiem. Un nevar, vienkārši tupa nevar argumentēti strīdēties ar tiem cilvēkiem, kuri atrodas nepieciešamo zināšanu latiņas otrā pusē.


  ::  nee, netraapiiju.. bet, uudenim tiesham ir atminja! vinjsh atceraas sliktos darbus, un kad ar taadu uudeni nomazgaa dibenu, vinjsh iniciee hemoroiidus  ::

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, Tev tur viena lampa stāv un skaidrs, ka var tikt galā ar foniem. Vot parādi man lampu jaudinieku ar tik mazu fona līmeni  :: . Citādi jau Tev taisnība un pareizi izmantojot inženiera domāšanu tiešām var savētr labas lampu iekārtas. Cita lieta, kur tad ir tā inženiera domāšana. Pilns internets ar lampu pseidozinātni ar karsētiem vadiem, skin efektiem zemfrekvencē, skraidīšana ap lampām ar bubinu un šamaņošana  ::  .
Ja par lampas kropļojumiem, tad nu Tu man neiestāstīsi, ka lampu, pastiprinot teiksim 250mV , ietekmē 170 vai 210V. ja lampai pareizi izvēlēts darbapunkts, tad tur ir tāda rezerve linearitātē, ka maz neliekas  ::  . Cita lieta Tava shēma, kur Tu speciali" krpļo skaņu". tad protams darba punktam un barošanai ir noteicoša nozīme.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, es jau varetu likt +1, bet tas nekaadi neizteiktu, cik ljoti es Tev piekriitu :P
nu, gan pienaaks laiks, kad kaada A klases SE triodes izejas kaskaade buus jaataisa.. nesaku, ka to nekad nedariishu.. tad buus jaapieraada/jaaparaada/jaasaspringst par to fonu  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja ir funktieris par A klases vientaktnieku, tad varu piedāvt GM70 lampas. Man pašam visu laiku rokas neceļas uz to monstru(1200V anodā), bet kaste ar lampām paspārnē gaida savu "zvaigžņu stundu". Ar GM70 kā reizi esot problēmas ar foniem, jo tiešā kvēle un kvēlei vajagot maiņstravu. Vot tur var "zinātni pabīdīt"  ::

----------


## kaspich

oo, interesanti!
vieniigi - izejas trafs.. taa ir.. probleema. neliela.

----------


## tornislv

tomēr , cik jūtu, trafus pašiem tīt vairs nu nemaz negribas  ::  es vēl savulaik uzmocīju pāris toroīdus, tā ap 1982. gadu, pēc tam laikam vairs neko arī neesmu tinis  ::

----------


## Didzis

Toties kādus 20W dabūsi uz A klases pastiprinātāja un tad nevajag šausmīgi jūtīgu akustiku. Nu vienīgi elektrības skaitītājs pamatīgi griezīsies muziku klausoties  :: 
Čakars jau ar tiem izejniekiem ir, bet uztīt var arī mājas apstākļos.

----------


## Jurkins

Vot, patīk man Kaspicha pieeja. Piekrītu par visiem 100%. Paņemam labāko, kas ir lampām, un nebaidāmies izmantot to, ko sniedz modernās detaļas, kas lampufīliķiem uzdzen šermuļus.

p.s. Reiz strīdējos ar vienu "lampinieku", kurš vispār necieta PCB - tipa vajagot visu "navesnim montažom", jo 50-to gadu guru tā darīja. Mans jautājums, vai 50-tajos varēja ieiet Argusā un nopirkt divpusējo tekstolītu, viņu garīgi salauza. Vienīgais arguments bija - "ej Tu irst"  ::

----------


## Didzis

Es arī uzskatu, ka vajag pielietot modernās tehnoloģijas, bet nu SMD detaļas gan būs pagrūti izmantot lampiniekā  :: Kaut kenetrona izmantošna taisngriezī nu mekādīgi "neuzlabo" skaņu salīdzinajumā ar pusvadītaju diodēm. Ar iespiestās plates izmantošanu nav tik vienkārši. Vispirms jau lampu shēmās ir tik maz detaļu, ka plati štukot, zīmēt un izgatavot vienkārši nav vērts.Tad vēl montāža "gaisā" ļauj kaut vai cīnīties ar to pašu fonu. Kvēles barošanas vadus var savīt un piestiprināt cieši pie šasijas, bet signāla ķēdes montēt tālu no kvēles vadiem. Es vismaz nezinu, ka pītu vadu izveidot uz iespiestās plates  ::  Ja kas noiet greizi, tad parasti detaļas uz iespiestās plates sadeg kopā ar pamatni un tad baigais čakars kasīt ārā  ogli no  plates. Kas remontējuši kaut to pašu Priboj jaudinieku, zin  ko es runāju.  Par to, ka iespiestā plate pasliktina skaņas kvalitāti gan ir muļķības, tāpat kā nez kādi tur bezssābekļa vadi un sudraba alva uzlabo skaņu. Vārdu sakot, ja ir vēlēšanās štukot plati, tad tik uz priekšu, bet salodēt gaisā dažas pretestības būs daudz ātrāk un vieglāk shēmā izdarīt dažādas izmaiņas. Cita lieta, ja stiprekļus būve sērijā, tad iespiestā plate var atmaksāties, bet es gan apšaubu ka kāds to dara  ::

----------


## JDat

> Vot, patīk man Kaspicha pieeja. Piekrītu par visiem 100%. Paņemam labāko, kas ir lampām, un nebaidāmies izmantot to, ko sniedz modernās detaļas, kas lampufīliķiem uzdzen šermuļus.


 Kaspich nav vienīgais kas tā domā. Ir vēl daži saprātīgi elektroniķi, kas tā pat dara.  :: 
Tāda pieeja ir ļoti pareiza manuprāt.

Nē, nē es esmu pārāk jauns priekš tādām sarežģītām lietām.

----------


## kaspich

nuuu..
1. par SMD - kaapeec ne. ja taisa gana advancetu pribambasu, elementi savaas tiiri padaudz.
2. par kenotronu - ha, vinjam ir ljoti maiga liikne atveertaa veida, paliela ieksheejaa pretestiiba. tb, vinjsh straadaa gan kaa virknes R, gan kaa platjoslas drosele  ::  tb, aizvietojot ar diodem, momentaa buus daudz lielakas pulsaacijas + daudz augsheeju harmoniku  ::

----------


## JDat

> nuuu..
> 1. par SMD - kaapeec ne. ja taisa gana advancetu pribambasu, elementi savaas tiiri padaudz.
> 2. par kenotronu - ha, vinjam ir ljoti maiga liikne atveertaa veida, paliela ieksheejaa pretestiiba. tb, vinjsh straadaa gan kaa virknes R, gan kaa platjoslas drosele  tb, aizvietojot ar diodem, momentaa buus daudz lielakas pulsaacijas + daudz augsheeju harmoniku


 +1

Feliks ar saka kaut ko par maigo līkni (esmu pārāk dumš lai saprastu) tas arī palīdz skaņai. No sērijas hifilisms, bet reālais nevis sildītie vadi.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, nu tu dod  ::  . Pats tak saki, ka vajag pieiet shēmai tehniski pareizi, bet pats iesaki izmantot galīgi sū** taisngriezi ar lielu izejas pretestību, kurš rada kropļojumus. Cita lieta, ka daudziem tie barbloka kropļojumi patīk  ::   Iemet pretestības virknē ar diodēm un būs tev kenetrons. 
Ja par SMD detaļām, tad es kautkā neesmu manījis tās uz augstiem spriegumiem.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, nu tu dod  . Pats tak saki, ka vajag pieiet shēmai tehniski pareizi, bet pats iesaki izmantot galīgi sū** taisngriezi ar lielu izejas pretestību, kurš rada kropļojumus. Cita lieta, ka daudziem tie barbloka kropļojumi patīk   Iemet pretestības virknē ar diodēm un būs tev kenetrons. 
> Ja par SMD detaļām, tad es kautkā neesmu manījis tās uz augstiem spriegumiem.


 nee, nu, paga. pretrunu nav  :: 

DC barotaaja uzdevums ir sniegt mums atbilstoshu spriegumu, bez pulsacijaam.
ja varam atljauties papildus zudumus karstumaa - tieshi taa, virknee ar diodeem - pretestibas. kenetrons = pretestiibas + riktiga induktivitaate.
A klasei, kur slodz ir stabila, shaads barotaajs der  :: 
tur jau nerodas nekaadi barbloka kropljojumi!

par smd - nu, te ir jaasadala. smd - mazsprieguma/mazjaudas daljaas [visada vadiiba, servisa lietas], izvadnieces - pie lielaakiem spriegumiem. tb, moraale - feel free. bez aizspriedumiem.

----------


## kaspich

veel nianse:
barotaajs ar 'cietu' uzlaades liikni kaadaa AB klasee, kur nav konstants pateerinjsh, moduleejas ar izejas spriegumu briizhos, kad amps iet clipos. ja barotaaja C uzlaades liiknes ir 'maigas', shii modulaacija ir krietni mazaaka, un papildus IMD ar 100/200hz neveidojas  ::

----------


## Didzis

Vot šito es nesaprotu  ::  . Nu kā var klausīties stiprekli kurš jau klipo signālu. Kāds tad tur HI-END  ::   ::   ::   Tur tak bērnībā lācim uz ausīm jabūt uzkāpušam lai kropļus nedzirdētu. Da man pilnīgi pofig mīksts vai ciets tas klipings, ja es nekad pastiprinātāju nedzenu līdz tam. Mani vienkārši panika pārņem, kad dzirdu mazākos kropļojumus. Nu jā, es jau skaņu dzirdu kā profesionālis, uz koncertiem eju tikai ja man par to naudu maksā un baļļukos šmigā nepiedalos  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Vot šito es nesaprotu  . Nu kā var klausīties stiprekli kurš jau klipo signālu. Kāds tad tur HI-END     Tur tak bērnībā lācim uz ausīm jabūt uzkāpušam lai kropļus nedzirdētu. Da man pilnīgi pofig mīksts vai ciets tas klipings, ja es nekad pastiprinātāju nedzenu līdz tam. Mani vienkārši panika pārņem, kad dzirdu mazākos kropļojumus. Nu jā, es jau skaņu dzirdu kā profesionālis, uz koncertiem eju tikai ja man par to naudu maksā un baļļukos šmigā nepiedalos


  ::  to sauc par profeionaalo kretiinismu  :: 
nu, ok, panjemam lampinieku ar soft clipping. vinjam jau nav ta - hop, un clips, vinjsh jau clipos iet paleenaam. un jau pie pamazas jaudas saaksies shii modulaacija ar spanja izmainjaam  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja tehniski pareizi pieiet barblokam, tad tam jābūt ar tādu jaudas rezervi, ka pilnīgi pofig ko dara izejas pakāpe. Ir tur klipings, nav tur klipings, španis ir jātur   ::  . Kas tas par HI_END, kad barošanas bloks sagurst pie maksimālās jaudas. A klases pastiprinātājos vispār tas nav aktuāli- barblokam vienkārši ir jātur konkretā strāva un pofig ko ta izejas lampa dara. Kondensātoriem jābūt tik lieliem, ka nekāda modulācija uz 50 vai 100Hz nevar vienkārši rasties. Ar mikrofaradiem nav ko žņaugties  ::  . Ja par modernajam tehnoloģijām runājam, tad iemet anoda barošanā vienu jaudīgu tranzistoru elektroniskā filtra slēgumā un nevajadzēs nekādus kenetronus un droseles. Nu jā, "patiesie" lampu mīletaji  par tādu ķecerību "lampu reliģijā"  mani notekti uz uguns sadedzinātu  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Ja tehniski pareizi pieiet barblokam, tad tam jābūt ar tādu jaudas rezervi, ka pilnīgi pofig ko dara izejas pakāpe. Ir tur klipings, nav tur klipings, španis ir jātur   . Kas tas par HI_END, kad barošanas bloks sagurst pie maksimālās jaudas. A klases pastiprinātājos vispār tas nav aktuāli- barblokam vienkārši ir jātur konkretā strāva un pofig ko ta izejas lampa dara. Kondensātoriem jābūt tik lieliem, ka nekāda modulācija uz 50 vai 100Hz nevar vienkārši rasties. Ar mikrofaradiem nav ko žņaugties  . Ja par modernajam tehnoloģijām runājam, tad iemet anoda barošanā vienu jaudīgu tranzistoru elektroniskā filtra slēgumā un nevajadzēs nekādus kenetronus un droseles. Nu jā, "patiesie" lampu mīletaji  par tādu ķecerību "lampu reliģijā"  mani notekti uz uguns sadedzinātu


 nu Tu gan zagnul! :P
cik mums varetu buut pulsaacijas izeja pie max slodzes [clippings]? 2%? 5%?
nu, taadaa liimenii ari buus shii modulaacija. savukaart, lai to nodziitu zem 0.1% [kaut kaads garanteets nedzirdeeshanas slieksnis] uz 40V baroshanas plecu pulsaacijaam jaabuut <40mV pp. to nestabilizeets barotaajs neizvilks nekadi  ::

----------


## osscar

Atradu tabuliņu ar samērītiem k2 un k3 dažādām pentodēm , dažādos slēgumos. Vēl ir pieejami mērījumi par noise un gain, ja interesē varu nofočēt. Tu taisījies tak eksperimentēt ar dažādām lampām   :: 

Krievu lampām labi rezultāti - tev tā 6ž11p derētu - augsts k2   ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, iemet, protams! iemet arii pamatinfo, kaa meeriits  :: 

te jau ari redz, ka K2 0.1..0.3% ir visos gadiijumos [triodes sleegumaa], pat kropli neforsejot [tas pats saforseejas izejas kaskaadees]  :: 

pagaidaam esoshie tehniskie reszultaati ir tik labi, ka citu i nevajag mekleet. tagad jaapabeidz korpusi un jaadod klausiities, tad redzees  ::

----------


## osscar



----------


## kaspich

barbloks gandriiz gatavs  ::

----------


## osscar

akurāti, man patīk.  ::

----------


## kaspich

shaadi izskataas gandriiz gatavi lineampi. veel tikai overload LED, vadi, un.. gatavs!

----------


## kaspich

speciaali Didzim.
A weighted.

vadi gari, izvietojums  - uz barbloka, barblokam nav zemeejuma [man maajaas nav taads zveers], sound card, kompis - nekas nav zemeets.

----------


## Didzis

Nu smuki jau smuki   ::  . Es jau cienu citu darbu un vēl ar tik nesliktiem rezultātiem. Pašai idejai speciāli kropļot skaņu gan nepiekrītu, bet tas jau ir gaumes jautajums. Es uzskatu, ka skaņa "jākropļo" ierakstu studijas skņu režisoram pēc saviem ieskatiem. Tev gan tai bilde tagad trešā harmonika paliela.  Tīri tehniskas intereses pēc, kādu skaņaskarti izmanto? 120dB ir nopietns dinamiskais diapazons skaņukartei.

----------


## kaspich

man ir 0404 USB versija  ::  vinjai kaut kaadi 117db out un 114 in s/n [nesveerts].
3. harmonika bisku lielaaka kaa 0.1%. bet, nu tas ir pie 3% K2, pie soft clippinga prakstiski..

----------


## arnis

Didzi. Tu padomaa, ko runaa. Skanju inzhenieriem. Te 90% aktiivi posteejoshu biedru ir ar hifiloiidu uztveri, un kad tiek radiits produkts, kas intereseetu shim laucinjam, tad tiek paarmests , ka patiesiibaa jau taa nedriikst dariit ? Manupraat nekorekti ....

----------


## Didzis

Tak viss ir korekti. Man nav nekādu pretenziju pret ģitārist, kurš klipo savu lampu kombīti, vai taisa fūzi, vai vel kā "kropļo" skaņu- māksla tak   ::  . Skaņu režisors jau arī ,regulējot tembrus solista balsi, būtība to "kropļo", bet tā arī ir māksla. Kad nu muzikamti un skaņotāji  salikuši kopā visus tos "kropļojumus" un ierakstījuši diskā, tad es gribu to mūziku dzirdēt maksimāli  tuvu tam kā iecerējis skaņu režisors. Skaidrs, ka neviena atskaņojošā aparatūra nav ideāla un un grūti atkārtot skaņu studijā. Tapēc katram ir iespēja izvelēties aparātus pēc savas gaumes. Man patīk klausīties profesionalu tehniku, bet tas vairāk tapēc, ka tass saistīts ar darbu. Vienkārši auss uztver mazākos kropļojumus un "mīkstais klipings" man jau ir vājprāts skaņā. Ja kādam ļoti patīk lampu skaņa, tad lai tak klausās- gaumes lieta. Vai vajag speciāli skaņai pievienot otro harmoniku, atkal gaumes lieta. No otras puses, interesants ekesperiments, censties uz tranzistoru pastiprinātāja dabūt lampu skaņu.

----------


## arnis

redz, es pa lielaam nostaadneem tev ABSOLUUTI piekriitu ...cita lieta, ka nevienam nav liegts razhot produktus, kuram vareetu buut noiets. Viss kas ir jau aiz ierakstiitas CD matricas, nedriiksteetu buut acceptable...savaadaak jau ierakstiitaajiem kaa taadiem zuud jeega vispaar straadaat u nradiit kautko "savu"

----------


## kaspich

o, izraadaas, ka man ir sabiedrotais  :: 
Didzi, ir tikai nebuutiska probleema - klasiskajiem lampu sleegumiem [bez dziljaam lokaalaam/kopeejaam ooc, kaadas klasiskos sleegumos neizmanto] lampas taisa vismaz 0.1..0.3 [visbiezhaak gan 0.3+] K2, liidz ar to - to skanja nekaadi nav referencei tuva un nekaadi nav piemeerota reprodukcijai. tad Tev vajadzeetu buut tam, kas atbalsta/noveertee objektiivos parametrsu - mzu THD limeni, piem. to, savukaart, piedaavaa tikai tranzistornieki [seerijveida produkti, i mean].

----------


## arnis

Jaa, Kaspich, ar to arii apsveicam  ::

----------


## osscar

nu jā uz arņa iemīļotā dē klase jau nu gan parāda oriģinālu    ::  vnk jau zb tas spams katrā topikā - OB garām, tas garām ut.t.-  Tak kāda jēga cepties, katrs meklē savu "svēto" grālu un pielasa savu sistēmu savām vēlmēm atbilstošu. Es labprāt pamēģinātu šādu lampu buferi čipampa un AB klases ampam priekšā, citādi man tie pārklājas ar putekliem, ja neatradīšu pielietojumu - migrēšu no sony resīvera uz manuālo HT aprīkojumu - čipamps aizmugurei, AB amps frontiem....

----------


## Didzis

Ir Tev, kaspich,  viss pareizi par kropļojumiem un es jau arī klausos tranzistoru pastiprinātaju ar maziem kropļojumiem uz profesionaliem studijas monitoriem. Lai gan, es  tā preika pēc vispār mūziku neklausos un visu to stuku- buku un tic-tic moderno troksni jau nu točna nē  ::  
Tai pat laikā ieeju pie vina muzikanta, a šis savēris(kā nu mācejis) lampu pastiprinātāju divtaktnieku uz divām 6P14P. Pazīstamais foniņš,bišku šņāc un lampas arī nav tās "muzikalākās" Vārdu sakot kaspich, tur Tavs spektra analizators ar 120 dB diapazonu vienkārši sagurtu   ::  Uzrauj džks pa stīgām gičai un skan tak tas, no mūsu tehniskā viedokļa pilnīgi nepareizas pastiprinātājs,un muzikāli skan. Vot pasaki, kur palika trešā harmonika, kur palika mikrodinamika(fons labi ja -40dB), kur visas teorijas  ::  ? Nu ir tais lampās sava štelle un viss. Var jau būt mums tehniķiem to grūti saprast, jo principā skņa nevar būt laba, bet muzikantam ar savu funktieri patīk un man arī patīk kā skan ta ģitara  ::  .

----------


## arnis

nu konkreetajaa aplikaacijaa taa klase performee ar kaartu labaak par jebkuru ab klases ampu, kas ir tureets rokaa. taakaa tie paaris 0,05% kas tika sameeriiti pie 10A izejaa, lietas buutiibu absoluuti nemaina  ::

----------


## osscar

Tube line amp V.1.0. ekskluzīvs apskats (saņēmos šodien kārtīgi notestēt - pirms tam kaut ko nepareizi vienoju un bija fons un mikrofona efekti, bet tagad saliku visu pēc manuāļa, nekādu fonu vai mik. efektu):

Tātad setups:

Divi sony CDP :

sony cdp xe330 un cdp xe900

pasīvais diy diskrētais pocis 50K

divi diy ampi: Leach amp 4.5 un čipamps LM3875 non inverted konfigs, praktiski datasheets.

tube line amp V.1.0.

Akustika - mission M34i

slēgums : CDP---->tube amp----->pocis----->power amp.

diski CD - Katie Meula, Mylene farmer, Cafe del Mar, 20 Classic favorit, DM, skasafona konči, Jazz, Nina Simone u.c.

Aparāta konstrukcija - Divi atsevišķi korpusi + viens barošanas bloks. Virspuse un apakša no alumīnija, perimetrs atvērts.Plastmasas distanceri - prasās pēc bleķa. Barošanu nevar atdalīt no ampiem - prasās pēc konektoriem otrā galā ar, bet pirmajai versija dažas sīkas nepilnības piedodamas. Kopumā izpildījums ļoti akurāts - šaibas visur zem skrūvēm un tt.t.  ::  , kaut nedaudz neērti, ka line in un pocis priekšā -bet barošana no aizmugures pienāk. Gribētos poci priekšā, barokli un rca izejas aizmugurē. Vēl būtu labi bypass slēdzis. Tas uzlabotu aparāta novietošanas ergonomiku.



aparāts darbībā, pīķos mirgo overload Ledi. uz CDP vidēji izejas līmenis nogriezts -10 līdz -14db atkarībā no ieraksta. Aparātā ir iespēja ar jumper regulēt 0db, -6db, 12db. es atstāju, kā autors uzstādījis - 0db.



Klasiska otrā harmoniskās dominance uz sinusoīdas pie max saturation.




čipmaps testā.



leach darbībā.

A klasi netestēju, jo tie tāpat labi skan  ::  

Bet B un AB klases ampi iegūst no šādas lampu pieskaņas. Nav vairs tik klasisks "traņu" un feedbeka skanējums, jūtams mīkstāka skaņa. Klasika un vokāli un instrumenti labāk man patīk uz tube line amp. Elektronika un DM un tāds stils - labāk uz plika čipampa  vai traņu ampa. Es ar piekrītu, daudzu autoru viedoklim, ka 2 harmoniskā ir labāka priekš salīdzinoši vienkāršas mūzikas un vokāliem. Pat neeksperti atzina , ka skan labi klasika caur lampu. Tikai nevar pārforsēt ar line in level, lai nav dzirdami pārāk izteikti kropļojumi.
Bass liekas "mīkstāks" - desiniekiem nepatiks.

Paklausīšos vēl līdz pirmdienai, tad būs rezumē.
Par trokšņiem: nezinu cik gan man precīzs tas elektronu voltmetrs, bet no CDP aparāta ja CD nolikts uz pauzes - izejā uzrāda 0.04mV ; ampa izejā (caur tube amp) - 0.2mV +-. Katrā ziņā nekāds dzirdams fons nav pat pielienot ar ausi pei tumbas. uz osciļa ar nav nekādu zāģu.


Paldies par  testa iespēju.

----------


## osscar

vēl nevaru noliegt, ka caur šādu labāk skan kaut kādi I radio un mp3 . nav vairs tas asums, lampa uzliek "mīksto".  Ta stāds papildus novērojums, biju pie kompja piemetis.

bet ja salīdzinu ar A klasi, biku tomēr detalizācija ir mazāka - bet kopumā tas nav pat mīnus, tikai tāda piezīme jo tas jau no jaudas ampa ar atkarīgs. Pašlaik Sade disku griežu.

----------


## Zigis

A nebūtu loģiskāk poci pirms preampa? Ja kopīgais pastiprinājums par lielu, pirms galenieka dalītāju uz diviem rezistoriem uz ātro samest.

Kā darbojas slavenie 2 harmonikas regulātori? Pieļauju, ka tomēr jo mazāki kropļi, jo labāk. Varbūt izņemot visādus mp3, kur lieka medus karote darvas mucā nenāks par skādi.

----------


## osscar

darbojas, uz osciļa tak redz  ::  uz auzi izmaiņas nav tik lielas, ja nkropļo uz max. Kā jau minēju - vokāliem tā 2K nāk tikai par labu, vismaz priekš manas auss. Uz elektroniku - biku pa mīkstu, tad prasās pagriezt mazāk. Bet kopumā koncepts strādā.

----------


## osscar

darba temp. pēc kādu 4h klausīšanas -- baroklis (ārā nejaucu) uz korpusa - 26 grādi +-. Lampa pati - 60 grādi +-. Tas regulatotrs uz ampa plates - lādi 65-70 grādi.  Jaudas pastūzis - uz izejniekiem - 23 grādi.

----------


## kaspich

paldies par nopietno reportu!
no savas puses varu piebilst - par ergonomku nebiju domaajis [tas kaa lazha, bet sho uztveeru kaa idejisku prototipu]. augsheejaas plaaksnes noteikti jaaiezemee. iespeejams, lampaam arii buus jaaliek virsuu ekraani [ja telpaa speeciigaaks magneetiskais lauks, nopierkti ir], tad gan pazudiis to spiideshana.

ja buus pieprasiijums/interese, iespeejams, ka jaauztaisa ar korektu +/-15v baroshanu [attiecigi , riktiigu headroom], simetrisku ieeju. [shobiid ir 12v vienpolaaraa, lai var auto ielikt].

shobriid 230v vads ir bez zemeejuma, barotaaja korpuss [rupji] neiezemeets. respektiivi - tieshaam ver.1.0. [beta]

tie level jumperi+overload LED ir piemeers, kaa nevajag dariit..  :: 

p.s. tam barotaaja stabilizatoram P [izkliedes] ir ap 2W, liidz ar to - Tc pat var i visus 125oC pieljaut  :: 
iespeejams, ka dereetu kaads relejs izejas kjeedee, kas pirmaas X sekundes noiisina signaala kjeedi [lai iesleedzot/izsleedzot nav nekaads plakskjiitis/duukonja]..

ak jaa, 30mm dzelzs distancerus [uz sitiena] nedabuuju. Argusaa ir tikai 'skruuves' tipa, tie shoreiz tika izbrakjeeti  ::  [bet jaa, idejiski - nekorekti, jo augsheejaa plaaksne var sakraat statisko spriegumu].

----------


## kaspich

> A nebūtu loģiskāk poci pirms preampa? Ja kopīgais pastiprinājums par lielu, pirms galenieka dalītāju uz diviem rezistoriem uz ātro samest.
> 
> Kā darbojas slavenie 2 harmonikas regulātori? Pieļauju, ka tomēr jo mazāki kropļi, jo labāk. Varbūt izņemot visādus mp3, kur lieka medus karote darvas mucā nenāks par skādi.


 
vot, nekaa. tur jau tas paradokss/fiska. panjem supertruper tranju ampu ar THD/IMD 0.000X% - skan neitraali, pasausi, atsveshianati, veesi.
panjem tube vientaktu triodes sleegumaa - [tam THD pie normaalaak draiva 1..2..5..10% 2.harmonika] - woow, kaads siltums, kaadi vokaali, maigums, 'piepildiijums', suliigums..  ::

----------


## osscar

Nezinu , ko es tur pirmajā vakarā ar to preampu (aktīvo) , bet šodien viss ar pasīvo bija kārtībā, nekādu fonu un mikrofona efektu. Diezgan ilgi noklausījos. Jā vokāliem ir tāds sulīgums. Nekāda vaina.

----------


## kaspich

> Nezinu , ko es tur pirmajā vakarā ar to preampu (aktīvo) , bet šodien viss ar pasīvo bija kārtībā, nekādu fonu un mikrofona efektu. Diezgan ilgi noklausījos. Jā vokāliem ir tāds sulīgums. Nekāda vaina.


 nu, neliels mikrofona efekts jau lampai buus, tas ir viens no bonusiem  ::  ja dziesma piedur, ar kaaju sit ritmu liidz un paraadaas veel iipashaaks skaneejums :P
1..2mV mieriigi - deelj neiezemeetaam augsheejam plaaksneem, delj neekraneetama lampaam..

----------


## arnis

Bija taada iespeeja ieveerteet Kaspicha Tube Preampu. Jaasaka, ka mans reports nebuus tik garsh, kaa Oskara reports. Varbuut pamatoti, ka par cik preamps dara savu darbu labi, par to shaubu nav,  bet vairaak sanaak veeerteet efektu/ defektu, nevis pashu preampu, lai gan tas arii manupraat ir viens no iekaartas raadiitaajiem. Sliktaak buuutu , ja nebuutu vispaar ko teikt.
Taatad-- man nepatika [ lampu kroplis ], jo manaa sisteemaa [ atljaushos apgalvot ] ir gan spl sajuutu pienesoshss draivs, gan mazliet hifiliitisks ,ausiis neceertoshss vieglums, gan arii nianseets, neizsmeereets aatrums/ dinamika. Palaizhot preampu uz max darbiibu, K2 visu sho efektu noeed, nonivelee, uztaisa nianseetu skanjdarbu par plakanu, paarliimeetu, paarcukurotu suudu ...palaidu 5 skanjdarbus no dazhaadiem repertuariem [ muuzikas stiliem ] , nevienaa neveerojaas kaads muzikaals pienesums/ baudiijums, pat otraadi ... Taakaa -- lai shii speeljmantinja paliek tiem cilveekiem, kas no suuda grib uztaisiit kautko labaaku ...manaa gadiijumaa sanaak preteejs efekts ...
Varbuut, ka labaak skaneetu, ja nevis blakus esoshais leds, bet gan pati lampa uz peak iekveelotos  ::   ::  varbuut tad mans viedoklis buutu hifiliitikju kaartaam tuvaaks :P
Par pashu izstraadaajumu gan pozitiivi attiecos, arii platiite iekshaa smuka, kautkaadu levelju rezistori uz stiliigaam skruuviiteem uzskruuveti lai peec vajadziibas tos droshi vien vareetu nomainiit ....  ::  taa jau izstraadaajums forshss  ::  

Apriikojums uz ko klausiijos -
21'' subi [ juutiiba 102dB ] + D klase 
15''+8''+1" 3way self made sateliiti  [ juutiiba 103dB ] + AB klase

----------


## arnis

> Var jau būt mums tehniķiem to grūti saprast, jo principā skņa nevar būt laba, bet muzikantam ar savu funktieri patīk un man arī patīk kā skan ta ģitara  .


 Man liekas ka staasts ir biku kur citur. tieshi otraadi---nepatiik kaa skan origjinaals. paaraak ass, paaraak ausiis duras. lampa uztaisa maigaaku. Gjitaarista darbu / defektu pataisa mazliet klausaamaaku. Nedomaaju, ka visi muzikanti [ gjitaaras/ instrumenti ] taadi ir. Pienjemu, ka ir arii taadi, kas maak speeleet / speelee uz/ar taadiem instrumentiem, no kuru skanjas / sava izpildiijuma nav jaakaunas . Protams, lampu starpaa jau iebaazt vieglaak [ turklaat dazhu aciis arii liekas, ka krutaaks vecis ] ...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Akustiskās ģitāras gadījumā tā būtu - mikrofonam, pastiprinātājam un skaļruņiem jābūt tādā līmenī, lai saglabātu visas instrumenta smalkās nianses un precīzi, bez kropļojumiem atskaņotu. Lai Dievs pasarga, ka Andrès Segovia ģitāra netiktu _fūzēta_ vai vēl kādi kropļota! 
Tak Bill Haley un Elvis Presley laika SE ģitāru _kombīšu_ defekti ātri kļuva par efektiem. Adapterizētā pagale komplektā ar overdraivēto, piesātinājumā iedzīto lampu radīja "īsto un pareizo" ģitāras skaņu. Tas pats instruments, pieslēgts pie mūsdienu kvalitatīva tranzistornieka, ir - nu, nekas...

----------


## Zigis

> Varbuut, ka labaak skaneetu, ja nevis blakus esoshais leds, bet gan pati lampa uz peak iekveelotos   varbuut tad mans viedoklis buutu hifiliitikju kaartaam tuvaaks :P


 A šito viegli var dabūt gatavu! 
Jau kādu laiku DIY mode ir pirkstiņu lampu padarīt "lampiskāku" - dažās ligzdās centrā ir paliels caurums, dažās tāda kā kniede, ko var izplēst. Tur no apakšas ievietojās 3 mm LEDE  ::  , dzeltena vai sarkana klasiskam skatam, zila īsteniem haiendistiem.
Iespraud tur to pīķa indikatoru, būs efektivs skats, varēs cilvēkus biedēt (redzēji, redzēji kā skaļumā lampa iekvēlojās, pagiez vēl bišku, varbūt vispār uzsprāgs!}

----------


## Didzis

Tas, ka lampu pastiprinātāja skanējumu par 90% ietekmē ārejais izskats, gan tiesa   ::   Vari savērt nez kādu super lampinieku, bet ja tas būs uz maketplates ar vadiem pa visu galdu, tad tīri psiholoģiski nevienam neieskaidrosi, ka tas labi skan. Lampu pastiprinātājam ir jāizskatās kā lamipiniekam lai ieejot istabā to uzreiz redz, tikai tad tas "skanēs"   ::  
Lampinieks un gaismas diodes gan, pēc manas saprašanas, neiet kopā. Lampiniekam der tikai 6,3V kvēlspuldzītes.

----------


## kaspich

eu, shiis toch labaas idejas  :: 
pag, un bija tak te tas kits uz paaris lampaam, juus tak pashi [skjiet, Didzis] oponeejaat - nee, nevar buut, taam lampam ir papildus cokols.. un cokola nebija, bet spiideja zilganas apakshaa..  ::

----------

